# Meanwhile, at The Taproom



## Gary O'

Hey, y’all
I used to do posters on a now deceased site
Many, any subjects

One type evolved into a continuing scene with avatars of sporting, willing members, and many got a kick outa seeing them on pretty much a weekly basis

My new found mentor, SifuPhil, has graciously accepted being a player
(little does he know, he’ll be the main guy)

Anyway, I need fresh faces for these, as the remaining two, sometimes more, players are sorta stale (even though the guy the member used for his avatar on the left is quite recognizable)
I’m thinkin’ Pappy and Falcon w/be great, as their personal pics I’ve seen should be fun to work with

Any others wanna play?

Hope it’s deemed kosher for this site
If not, I’ll try to understand….sorta
Here’s the format and first of, hopefully, many;


----------



## Shalimar

Loll. Philly, pleeez remove the pantyhose from your head.


----------



## Cap'nSacto

hahahaha! That's awesome, Gary! And how cool is that?...Bobbie DeNiro joining you.


----------



## Gary O'

Cap'nSacto said:


> hahahaha! That's awesome, Gary! And how cool is that?...Bobbie DeNiro joining you.


not quite
just some member using his likeness for his avatar

but, you sir, sound like a willing player.....

ahem


----------



## Cap'nSacto

Gary O' said:


> not quite
> just some member using his likeness for his avatar
> 
> but, you sir, sound like a willing player.....
> 
> ahem



Ok. I'll look or a photo. I'm guessing you need a pretty clear shot or two.


----------



## Gary O'

Cap'nSacto said:


> Ok. I'll look or a photo. I'm guessing you need a pretty clear shot or two.


two w/be great
takes me a bit of time to turn a face (I gotta fix Phil's eye, as right now he's a tad cross eyed when turned)


----------



## Gary O'

Shalimar said:


> Loll. Philly, pleeez remove the pantyhose from your head.


you best come up with one as sardonic as the one I'm using
or you'll be seeing that headwear for quite some time (love the shades and eyes)

.....maybe he could take a few selfies?


----------



## SifuPhil

Shalimar said:


> Loll. Philly, pleeez remove the pantyhose from your head.



NOOOOO, not you too!


----------



## SifuPhil

Gary O' said:


> you best come up with one as sardonic as the one I'm using
> or you'll be seeing that headwear for quite some time (love the shades and eyes)
> 
> .....maybe he could take a few selfies?



But I'm a shy, retiring type ...

Excellent work, my friend!


----------



## Gary O'

SifuPhil said:


> But I'm a shy, retiring type ...
> 
> Excellent work, my friend!



well, I'm gonna hold off on any more til you guys work this out
and I get a pic from the willing warrior, Cap'n

still need more players

thanks, pard
I'll do ya proud.....sorta


----------



## Shalimar

Gary O' said:


> you best come up with one as sardonic as the one I'm using
> or you'll be seeing that headwear for quite some time (love the shades and eyes)
> 
> .....maybe he could take a few selfies?


Lulz. He looks particularly fetching with bunny ears.


----------



## Gary O'

Shalimar said:


> Lulz. He looks particularly fetching with bunny ears.




I can do that


----------



## Shalimar

Gary O' said:


> I can do that


Magnifique!


----------



## SifuPhil

*Hey!*

Y'all know what I think of your ideas?


----------



## Shalimar

SifuPhil said:


> *Hey!*
> 
> Y'all know what I think of your ideas?
> 
> View attachment 49758


Lulz.


----------



## SifuPhil

Okay, bunny ears it is. But you have to get the full effect ...


----------



## RadishRose

What am I missing here? I don't see the point. Help!


----------



## SifuPhil

RadishRose said:


> What am I missing here? I don't see the point. Help!



Calm down, don't get all emotional now! layful:

Sometimes there IS no point, other than to laugh. I think that's what Gary is going for.


----------



## RadishRose

Oh, OK. I thought Gary was going to create some picture-stories using your image in characters he thinks up.

I did laugh at you as the cat, though. The bunny doesn't do you justice.


----------



## SifuPhil

RadishRose said:


> Oh, OK. I thought Gary was going to create some picture-stories using your image in characters he thinks up.
> 
> I did laugh at you as the cat, though. The bunny doesn't do you justice.



I can't speak for Gary (but I will anyway) - I think he's planning a series of such photogags, like a weekly cartoon, featuring whoever is brave enough to volunteer their pic. 

Yeah, Bunny Phil needs to go on Slimfast.


----------



## Shalimar

SifuPhil said:


> Okay, bunny ears it is. But you have to get the full effect ...
> 
> View attachment 49765


Gaaaah. Now I need a therapist. Need to stick pins in my eyes.


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Oh, OK. I thought Gary was going to create some picture-stories using your image in characters he thinks up.


I was hoping the bar scene sketch was self explanatory......


----------



## RadishRose

Well, I guess I'm a dunderhead, so I'll get outta the way. nthego:


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Well, I guess I'm a dunderhead, so I'll get outta the way. nthego:


nada
a good lot of my bar scene creations are quite vague
if yer eaten with curiosity, I s'pose you could ask a guy


----------



## SifuPhil

Tonight, on a very special episode of "Ask A Guy" ...


----------



## Gary O'

SifuPhil said:


> Tonight, on a very special episode of "Ask A Guy" ...


heh heh


----------



## Gary O'

might as well lay down sketch #2 with the same mugs since the door has yet to be broke down with members clambering to be seen at the bar

this one may prove to be the undoing of this little adventure, as the subject matter plays the edge a bit

a bit;


----------



## SifuPhil

Gary O' said:


> might as well lay down sketch #2 with the same mugs since the door has yet to be broke down with members clambering to be seen at the bar
> 
> this one may prove to be the undoing of this little adventure, as the subject matter plays the edge a bit
> 
> a bit;



LMAO!

I love how you turned my head and rolled my eyes. You're much better at this Photoshopping stuff than I am - I hereby pass on the crown.


----------



## Gary O'

SifuPhil said:


> LMAO!
> 
> I love how you turned my head and rolled my eyes. You're much better at this Photoshopping stuff than I am - I hereby pass on the crown.



it's just ms-paint
I wouldn't  know what to do with that expensive program if someone handed it to me

and no

you got this (seen yer work)


----------



## RadishRose

You're good at this Gary. It works better when the subject (Phil) is not in costume, like the dreaded bunny. A little raw, but still funny.


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> You're good at this Gary. It works better when the subject (Phil) is not in costume, like the dreaded bunny. A little raw, but still funny.



thanks, Rose
gotta admit, Phil *is* a funny bunny


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## SifuPhil

:rofl1:


----------



## SifuPhil

Gary O' said:


> thanks, Rose
> gotta admit, Phil *is* a funny bunny



I prefer "humorous Leporidae".


----------



## RadishRose

That was funny!


----------



## SifuPhil

RadishRose said:


> That was funny!



He should be the cartoonist for _The New Yorker_ or some such rag.


----------



## Shalimar

SifuPhil said:


> I prefer "humorous Leporidae".


Hmmm, I vote for “rabid rabbit.”


----------



## SifuPhil

Shalimar said:


> Hmmm, I vote for “rabid rabbit.”





I think I watched that cartoon as a kid ...


----------



## Seeker

OH, I think I'm going to enjoy this. Good on ya Gary O'


----------



## Gary O'

Ya know....you guys are opening up a font....right?


----------



## Falcon

Gary,  I was thirsty so I went to the liquor store  looking for  the wild air.  The kid behind the counter  said they didn't stock it.


----------



## Gary O'

Falcon said:


> Gary,  I was thirsty so I went to the liquor store  looking for  the wild air.  The kid behind the counter  said they didn't stock it.



Huh, in that much demand, aey?


----------



## Falcon

Well,   Emerson  thought so.


----------



## Gary O'

Gotta hand it to him, he put out an almost pretty good affordable stereo back in the day


----------



## Gary O'

moving along;


----------



## SifuPhil

Bah-DUM!


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## SifuPhil

Oooooohhhh ... what a fishy story.


----------



## Mizzkitt

I am enjoying this, love the black humour


----------



## RadishRose

That was too funny!


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## SifuPhil

There's just something so Zen about it ...


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## SifuPhil

Gotta have pizza!


----------



## Mizzkitt

Loved the cat one....only a cat owner can totally relate


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'

moving along....


----------



## SifuPhil

:lol1:


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## SifuPhil

Bah-DUM!


----------



## Aunt Bea

The photo is starting to remind me of the Hollywood Squares!

I'll take Charley Weaver to block.


----------



## Gary O'

this one's getting pretty close to the edge...

but

we'll see



I'm calling this 'duck' tape


----------



## Gary O'

calling this; Mime's the word


----------



## SifuPhil

If I had shot him I'd have had to use a silencer.


----------



## Gary O'

SifuPhil said:


> If I had shot him I'd have had to use a silencer.



'Bah-DUM!' ...yerself

You've been great, folks
Drive safe
Don't ferget to tip over yer waitress


----------



## SifuPhil

Gary O' said:


> 'Bah-DUM!' ...yerself
> 
> You've been great, folks
> Drive safe
> Don't ferget to tip over yer waitress



I don't get no respect ...

My wife wanted to have sex in the back seat of the car. 

I said okay.

She said "You drive"

Bah-DUM


----------



## Gary O'

SifuPhil said:


> I don't get no respect ...
> 
> My wife wanted to have sex in the back seat of the car.
> 
> I said okay.
> 
> She said "You drive"
> 
> Bah-DUM



this could go on for the rest of the evening but I got company coming in twenty minutes 
(Rodney was king)


----------



## SifuPhil

Gary O' said:


> this could go on for the rest of the evening but I got company coming in twenty minutes
> (Rodney was king)



Ooh, company. Go for it.


----------



## Gary O'

SifuPhil said:


> Ooh, company. Go for it.



we don't get much out here
when we do, well, some aren't used to others, any
He's bringin' some shine

kinda a funny guy
when he gets ready to leave, he just turns and goes

then I close the gate (after he's way outa sight)

gotta know the decorum out here

folks are a bit skittish


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'

These next few will be with my original guy in the middle until Philly gets back

It’s an actual face of a guy I came to know, of which was so much fun to create expressions from such a sardonic look
(I got a bit edgy with some)

Actually, I didn’t much care whether funny or not since just playing with the scene did it for me


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## StarSong

I just came across this thread.  HILARIOUS!  Gary, why did you stop?  More importantly, can you be persuaded to start back up again?


----------



## Butterfly

Gary O' said:


>



Hey Gary -- I just discovered this thread.  The one above made me laugh out loud -- you really are sick, but funny as hell!


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> I just came across this thread.  HILARIOUS!  Gary, why did you stop?  More importantly, can you be persuaded to start back up again?



Yeah, I kinda let this one go
My excuse is it's my busy season outside
However
Yes, I'll start this back up
Didn't know if anyone was really interested

Thanks for the nudge, ladies


----------



## Butterfly

Gary O' said:


>



Cracks me up!  Also the duct tape one.  Actually most all of them!!!


----------



## Butterfly

YES!  start it up again.  It is really funny.  Of course, I have a twisted sense of humor, too.  So how do characters join in again?  It doesn't have to be a real pic of you, does it???


----------



## Keesha

Yep. Gary is a pretty funny guy. 
He always makes me laugh and his photoshopping skills are great!


----------



## Gary O'

Butterfly said:


> So how do characters join in again?  It doesn't have to be a real pic of you, does it???



I started this at a poster site
Folks there really enjoyed it
They got even more enjoyment when seeing their (avatar) likeness in some scenes 

Later, when the site was shutting down, I learned Emilio ('Em) was the real deal, his actual face

I so enjoyed playing with the pics of him, turning his face from side to side (not easy), making his eyebrows frown 
Conjuring expressions on his sardonic mug...I came to enjoy making the skits more than folks just viewing 

I usually just use avatars, and, well, a butterfly might be a challenge to the taproom

The problem for me in using avatars here is they are sooooo dang small, they greatly lose definition when enlarged 

Philly obliged by sending pics

If you'd like to join in the bar scene, just put yer full size avatar here and I'll see what I can do with it

Your call

and thanks for the feedback


----------



## Gary O'

Butterfly said:


> Cracks me up!  Also the duct tape one.  Actually most all of them!!!



the Yellowstone bear joke is an old one
most jokes here have been taken from google...and odd places
I have a few original jokes but they wouldn't make sense here


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## StarSong

LOL - I love it!  An actual laugh out loud is a great way o start the morning!


----------



## Ferocious

Gary, I've only just discovered your very funny thread. I've watched it from the start up until now and peed myself laughing, thank you............. and lots more please......superb.:clap:


----------



## Gary O'

thanks guys

some of these are a bit edgy....humor, mine, goes past that edge...sometimes

Oh, and forgive me if a post a repeat...it's been awhile


----------



## Gary O'

that last one may have been a repeat


----------



## Butterfly

Keep  it, Gary!  I love em' all.  We can all use a little humor!!


----------



## Ferocious

Good start to the day, thanks lad.


----------



## Falcon

Thanks for the early morning  laughs  Gary O'.


----------



## StarSong

:grin:


----------



## Sassycakes

These were just GREAT ! You are really talented Gary !


----------



## Gary O'

Sassycakes said:


> These were just GREAT ! You are really talented Gary !



Thanks, Sassy
But, you know how it is, 99% interest (effort), 1% talent

Took me awhile (on ms-paint) to learn how to turn heads and yet keep proper perspective

Lots of failures...lots

I don't have all that many scenes saved from that dead site, but getting interested in creating again...this winter

Again, thank you


----------



## Gary O'

this one is from a technical era long passed

...it may not make much sense these days

however
tonight's episode


----------



## Butterfly

Keep 'em coming, Gary O.!!!!


----------



## StarSong

Love this one!


----------



## Gary O'

I'm sorry, my 'humor' can be a bit odd

this one tickles me...don't ask why


----------



## Gary O'

one more and I gotta go outside...it's warmed to a balmy 40°F


----------



## StarSong

You're on a roll, Gary. Hoping for rain up your way so that they'll keep on coming!


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'

gonna squeeze one more into this evening;


----------



## Gary O'

mornin'

where was I....

ah, the tap room


----------



## StarSong

These really are wonderful, Gary.  Thanks for the smiles.


----------



## RadishRose

This one is the funniest.


----------



## Ferocious

Well done Gary, top class


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Gary O'

tonight's rendition


----------



## Butterfly

Hahahahahahaha!!


----------



## Ferocious

RadishRose said:


>




Rose, I watched this and then realised that it was a small clip repeated again and again, I like it, ...........but please tell me that all those blokes behind him are not having a pee...:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'

playing he edge on this one


----------



## Ferocious

Brilliant Gary


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## StarSong

Ha Ha Ha Ha!  Love this one!


----------



## Gary O'

Star, yer not helping this creative affliction I seem to have
(thank you)


----------



## Falcon

:lol1:     PEPPER.......Love it.


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Butterfly

Gary O' said:


> playing he edge on this one



HAHAHAHAHAHA! Ummm -- have to wonder about the type of "training" . . . . . .


----------



## Butterfly

Gary O' said:


>



Funny as hell!!!!  Keep it up!


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## StarSong

I look forward to these every morning, Gary.  Please keep 'em coming!


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> I look forward to these every morning, Gary.  Please keep 'em coming!



yer killin' me, Smalls


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Ferocious

Brilliant Gary.....ha ha ha


----------



## StarSong

I can't possibly pick a favorite - love them all!


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> I can't possibly pick a favorite - love them all!



Glad there's others with the same skewed humor as mine

moving along


----------



## Lara

:rofl: These are so clever and fun. Keep 'em com'n.


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Seeker

You mean there was something organic in a "Big Mac"?


----------



## Gary O'

Seeker said:


> You mean there was something organic in a "Big Mac"?



'trace' can be used at times

Hoookaaay

let's move forward


----------



## Butterfly

Gary O, I positively LOVE all of these.  Just like Starsong, I look forward to them every day.


----------



## Gary O'

Butterfly said:


> Gary O, I positively LOVE all of these.  Just like Starsong, I look forward to them every day.



I do appreciate y'alls appreciation 

I may miss a day here and there, but plan to post daily

warning; some are quite edgy, some just lame..but...hope to post a worthwhile doozy ever now and then


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## StarSong

LOL - didn't see that one coming, Gary!


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> LOL - didn't see that one coming, Gary!


It's always a hope you don't


----------



## Gary O'

the joke in this one is rather ancient, but, well, it fit the format

...and

my OCD.... RULES MY MIND!!!


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## IKE

Another good one Gary.......


----------



## Gary O'

IKE said:


> Another good one Gary.......
> 
> View attachment 55244



Thanks, buddy


----------



## StarSong

Gary - you are on fire!  Love these!


----------



## Butterfly

Gary, these are a riot!


----------



## Gary O'

thank ya, Ladies

Heh, if bein' on fire has anything to do with back pain...yes, yes I am

Gonna rub down with suma that hemp balm


----------



## StarSong

Sounds like you've been attending to your chores.  Glad your pain isn't a shingles encore.


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> Sounds like you've been attending to your chores.  Glad your pain isn't a shingles encore.


Ohhhh, yeahhh, the ever present chores are my gym

I do still have the post herpetic neurosis thing, but it's either greatly subsided or I'm just numb to it
(it's only been four months with this stuff...sheeeesh)


----------



## JimW

Man I gotta get around more on this site, I miss all of the funny stuff! Great thread Gary, you've got a great imagination and pretty good funny bone as well!

BTW, whatever happened to Phil? I haven's seen him here in a while.


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> Man I gotta get around more on this site, I miss all of the funny stuff! Great thread Gary, you've got a great imagination and pretty good funny bone as well!
> 
> BTW, whatever happened to Phil? I haven's seen him here in a while.


His time and resources are being tapped at present


I am creating a taproom scene in his honor
I'll post it tonight

Yeah, I miss him greatly

BTW, I could include you in some scenes if you send me yer full size avatar or mug shot.....'course you'd be in my capable hands then....


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> His time and resources are being tapped at present
> 
> 
> I am creating a taproom scene in his honor
> I'll post it tonight
> 
> Yeah, I miss him greatly
> 
> BTW, I could include you in some scenes if you send me yer full size avatar or mug shot.....'course you'd be in my capable hands then....



I tried sending you a pic, but for some reason this site doesn't allow me to upload a photo in the pm box like it does in a regular post. if you've got another way for me to send it to you let me know.


----------



## JimW

Can you use this one Gary? I've made it easy for you, I'm already sitting at the bar.


----------



## RadishRose

Hey, good lookin'! layful:


----------



## JimW

RadishRose said:


> Hey, good lookin'! layful:



Who walked in?

Thanks RR!


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> Can you use this one Gary? I've made it easy for you, I'm already sitting at the bar.
> 
> View attachment 55297



This could work, but a tad dark (I'll play with it)


----------



## Gary O'

meanwhile....


----------



## Shalimar

Those thumbs!


----------



## Gary O'

gonna squeeze one in here
got weekend company, might be awhile


----------



## IKE

woof !


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'

Gonna ease JimW into the scene (a mild one)

His likeness isn’t quite ready for prime time, but, hey….here he is at present


JimW’s taproom debut/cameo;


----------



## JimW

Ha ha, nice one Gary!


----------



## JimW

I'm workin on a pic.  Okay, I was able to get the size down. Hope this will work Gary.


----------



## Shalimar

Handsome man.


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> I'm workin on a pic.


sounds good

meanwhile, I gotta work on some scenes


----------



## JimW

Shalimar said:


> Handsome man.



Thank You Shalimar!



Gary O' said:


> sounds good
> 
> meanwhile, I gotta work on some scenes



I edited my previous post to include a pic.


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> I'm workin on a pic.  Okay, I was able to get the size down. Hope this will work Gary.
> 
> 
> View attachment 55450



this can work

thanks, pard


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## JimW

Nice!!


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> Nice!!



Well, I'm not totally happy with the head turn yet. There's some elongation issues, aaaand need to fiddle with various expressions
But, it's a start 
You gave me a good mug shot...it'll come together


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> Well, I'm not totally happy with the head turn yet. There's some elongation issues, aaaand need to fiddle with various expressions
> But, it's a start
> You gave me a good mug shot...it'll come together



I await your handy work my friend.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Gary O'

Good'n, RR
I was feelin' guilty for missing some days, but the trout called
Headin' up to a high mountain lake today


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> Good'n, RR
> I was feelin' guilty for missing some days, but the trout called
> Headin' up to a high mountain lake today



The call of the trout must be obeyed!


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 55568



I like this one a lot, RR!


----------



## Butterfly

Gary O, you are so damn funny!    I especially like the one about the wife in bed with the best friend!


----------



## Gary O'

Butterfly said:


> Gary O, you are so damn funny!    I especially like the one about the wife in bed with the best friend!


Yer too kind

Been a bit of a slacker at the taproom for a week or so

Hit a couple high mountain lakes to drown some ill-fated worms

And now prepping for winter

However, RR filled in nicely with a good’n, and I welcome anyone else to tap the taproom whilst I slog around our place, doin’ the cold season tighten up

I’ve also gotta put some touches to JimW’s mug before I get back into ‘creating’ (stealing jokes from questionable interplaces)

Some gags are homebuilt but I spend a bit too much time with the scene, like this one;






It’s an OCD thing


Anyway, winter doesn’t wait
I’ll surely get back into it when winter does hit, but also plan to put another book together during those lengthy dark hours 

This will prolly turn into a weekly effort

In any event, thank you, flutterby


----------



## Gary O'

Shalimar said:


> Handsome man.











JimW said:


> Thank You Shalimar!


Oh


I'll be outside

Bear with me


----------



## Gary O'

I better slip one in today


----------



## StarSong

Funny stuff.  Way to look on the bright side, Gary!


----------



## Butterfly

Yup!!


----------



## Gary O'

thanks ladies

moving along;


----------



## Butterfly

Oh, Gary!  I love your twisted sense of humor!


----------



## Gary O'

Butterfly said:


> Oh, Gary!  I love your twisted sense of humor!


Yer as sick as me, Butterfly
(fun, ain't it)

moving along

 I’m about as satisfied with JimW’s mug as I’m gonna get.
My trouble; the characters I’ve chosen have actual mugs, Jim has a classic handsome appearance accompanied with a great smile….I don’t wish to mess with that too much…sigh

Anyway, heeeeeere’s Jimmy!


----------



## Lara

haha...good job with JimW  (Jaydub), Gary. You're so funny :cheers:


----------



## Gary O'

Thank you, Lara

I'm easing Jim in with the not so edgy stuff

then........KA-POW!


----------



## RadishRose

Great job with Jaydub, Gary!


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Great job with Jaydub, Gary!



I see places I need to improve, but, heh, time....time is consumed in large casks when I touch up appearances 


I'll be carving away...look up at the clock...midnight...sheeesh 

Thanks, RR


----------



## StarSong

Love it, Gary.  Getting ready to set Jaydub up, are you?  I'll be happy to bear witness and cheer you on.    

Is your cabin nearly prepped for winter now - or is the work never done when living remotely in the woods?


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> Love it, Gary.  Getting ready to set Jaydub up, are you?  I'll be happy to bear witness and cheer you on.
> 
> Is your cabin nearly prepped for winter now - or is the work never done when living remotely in the woods?



Never really 'done'
Daily chores
Coming season dictates
Projects
Little improvements here and there, squeezed in

This thread is great therapy for me in tearing my mind away from those things

However, it can also be consuming

Considering a steady weekly thing, otherwise the demands out here will suffer...and so will my lady and I
Can't do that


----------



## StarSong

Gary O' said:


> Never really 'done'
> Daily chores
> Coming season dictates
> Projects
> Little improvements here and there, squeezed in
> 
> This thread is great therapy for me in tearing my mind away from those things
> 
> However, it can also be consuming
> 
> Considering a steady weekly thing, otherwise the demands out here will suffer...and so will my lady and I
> Can't do that



Take care of whatever is your most pressing need.  If it happens to be comic therapy, we're a grateful audience.  If it's prepping for winter, we'll be supportive and patient.


----------



## Lara

Gary O' said:
			
		

> Considering a steady weekly thing, otherwise the demands out here will suffer...and so will my lady and I
> Can't do that


I like your priorities, Gary..."Ladies First"


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> Take care of whatever is your most pressing need.  If it happens to be comic therapy, we're a grateful audience.  If it's prepping for winter, we'll be supportive and patient.



You guys surely are, yes Ma'am


----------



## Gary O'

sheeeesh
been busy

this week's taproom scene


----------



## Ferocious

Ouch!!!      Brilliant as ever, Gary, thank lad....


----------



## Gary O'

Got a little busy with this one
I know airline pilots don’t frequent drinking establishments in their uniform, but work with me, he’s having coffee 


aaand, it ain't that funny

but

here's this week's rendition;


----------



## Butterfly

Oops duplicate again


----------



## Butterfly

HAHAHA!

The one about the only for my money took me a little while -- I must be slowing down in my declining years.


----------



## Gary O'

Butterfly said:


> HAHAHAHA!
> 
> The one about the being after my money took me a minute -- I must be slowing down.



heh....S.O.S.


----------



## Ferocious

Brilliant as ever Gary, thank lad....:bigwink:


----------



## JimW

Good one Gary! Is the Capt a poster here?


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> Good one Gary! Is the Capt a poster here?



No, I stole it off Google search for _*airline captain
*_(here's where I get myself in trouble...but....when there's no copyright statement, I go for it)


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> No, I stole it off Google search for _*airline captain
> *_(here's where I get myself in trouble...but....when there's no copyright statement, I go for it)



Okay got it.

How's the side of my face doin? Do you need me to send you a pic from 20 years ago that makes me look younger? :laugh:


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> How's the side of my face doin? Do you need me to send you a pic from 20 years ago that makes me look younger? :laugh:



S-o-o-o-o-o the one I have_* isn't *_20 years younger???

'tween you and me, CR will never live that thread down
but he's too good a sport, there's no fun in that

(I'm content with yer face turn at present)


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> S-o-o-o-o-o the one I have_* isn't *_20 years younger???
> 
> 'tween you and me, CR will never live that thread down
> but he's too good a sport, there's no fun in that
> 
> (I'm content with yer face turn at present)



Nothing wrong with pokin a lil fun evry now & then.

As for my face turn, you'll be hearing from my agent!


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> Nothing wrong with pokin a lil fun evry now & then.
> 
> As for my face turn, you'll be hearing from my agent!



Please send me his pic


----------



## Lara

Thanks for the laughs...I needed a few and knew right where to find 'em.


----------



## Gary O'

Lara said:


> Thanks for the laughs...I needed a few and knew right where to find 'em.



Yeah, I feel a bit guilty only posting  new scenes weekly









But winter prep is the priority


----------



## Butterfly

Come on, Gary -- we need our new twisted humor fix.


----------



## Gary O'

Butterfly said:


> Come on, Gary -- we need our new twisted humor fix.



Just as soon as 'Em recovers


----------



## RadishRose

This made me laugh!

Is he awake yet?


----------



## StarSong

This was worth the wait.


----------



## Gary O'

gonna slip in an oldie






I see I left the site tag on the last one (lower left)
I so miss that fractured place
Good times there
Still have friends from those days, of which we email each other weekly


----------



## JimW

:laugh:


----------



## StarSong

Why did the site get discontinued, Gary?


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> Why did the site get discontinued, Gary?


sponsorship went south
The site basically sold out to the highest bidding sponsor.
They dictated volume, not so much interested in quality of content.
Members, good, talented members, lost interest.
Mediocre members took over, plastering tons of unfunny crud.
Viewer ratings lagged.

I, and a few long time members, got drawn into the politics of it all.
Things became tedious 

Everything has a heyday
Fun while it lasted


----------



## Gary O'

I had a bit of time tonight


----------



## Gary O'

got lazy with this'n......sorry
bed time snuck up on me

Oh, and RR, hope you don't mind bein' a stand in barmaid


----------



## Ferocious

A rare talent you have there, Gary, a rare talent indeed, thank you for all the laughs.......superb as usual...


----------



## JimW

That's a funny one Gary! :laugh:


----------



## Gary O'

JimW said:


> That's a funny one Gary! :laugh:





Ferocious said:


> A rare talent you have there, Gary, a rare talent indeed, thank you for all the laughs.......superb as usual...



Thanks, guys
Callin’ that one ‘Taproom Baptism’ 

not sure how RR will take her cameo....


----------



## RadishRose

OMG!   It looks so funny! It's ok Gary, just don't make me say anything really dirty, ok?

Damn, I look good!


----------



## Lara

RadishRose said:


> OMG!   It looks so funny! It's ok Gary, just don't make me say anything really dirty, ok? Damn, I look good!


You DO look good! It's the perfect pic for the Pub scene. Hilarious, Gary.


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> OMG!   It looks so funny! It's ok Gary, just don't make me say anything really dirty, ok?
> 
> Damn, I look good!



Define 'really dirty'...............

(jus' kiddin')

I got one brewing with you as the subject...Keepin' it clean


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> Just as soon as 'Em recovers




I made a sequel to this;


----------



## Gary O'

I kept it clean, RR


----------



## RadishRose

:lofl: Wow- I finally got  sip of that vodka- I've only been holding that bottle since 1993!

Love you guys!


----------



## StarSong

Love this, Gary!  RR, you manage to keep it classy even while drinking out of the bottle.  Nicely done.


----------



## Butterfly

Keep 'em coming, Gary!  I love 'em all!


----------



## Gary O'

Not much time this week

Working with a new editor

...yeah, a book

anyway

RR made an avatar change...silly girl


----------



## Butterfly

Gary, I've said it before, but I love 'em all.


----------



## StarSong

HA HA HA HA HA!  Really and truly laughed out loud at that one.  Thanks to both - Gary for the artwork and idea and RR for playing right into his hand.


----------



## RadishRose

:lofl: I'm a 2-beer kinda gal in my Halloween costume. They need to put on the beer-goggles! Thanks Gary.


----------



## Gary O'

Heh, thought I had a brainstorm from the yoga thread

Turns out, it became more and more unfunny as it came to fruition

Oh well,

No use tossing an effort, no matter how feeble







Doing yoga now to erase this shabby attempt from my mind


----------



## RadishRose

It is funny, Gary...I like the use of the yoga dvd for a beer coaster! layful:


----------



## Lara

They're all hilarious, Gary!! opcorn::cheers:


----------



## Butterfly

RadishRose said:


> It is funny, Gary...I like the use of the yoga dvd for a beer coaster! layful:



I think it's funny too, especially the beer coaster DVD.


----------



## Gary O'

This one ain’t all that funny, maybe poignant, dunno, but here’s the week’s rendition;


----------



## StarSong

Or, as my softball coach used to say when one of us got injured, "Rub a little dirt on it."


----------



## Gary O'

a little spin off from
https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/37546-Do-women-get-pleasure-from-annoying-us-men


the taproom does get some drop ins;


----------



## RadishRose

Hahaha- I love the way you make their eyeballs pop Gary!


----------



## Gary O'

deleted


----------



## RadishRose

OMG That is so funny!


----------



## Keesha




----------



## StarSong

It's always the quiet ones you have to look out for, Gary.


----------



## Keesha

StarSong said:


> It's always the quiet ones you have to look out for, Gary.



You guys think I’m quiet???

:lofl:


----------



## StarSong

Not me, Keesha!  However, Gary apparently thinks you're quiet.  Or at least his character did in this strip.


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> Not me, Keesha!  However, Gary apparently thinks you're quiet.  Or at least his character did in this strip.



she'll be comin' around, opening up...ohhhhh yeahhhh


----------



## Keesha

Gary is really good at this. I’m not sure how he does it but it is pretty funny. layful:
I just need to wear my big girl pants


----------



## Gary O'

Dang it

I did it again

I knew it wise to not insert folks of the forum

But
Did it anyway

‘twas only a matter of time before I offended someone

And that’s the price of caustic humor

No matter how funny or cute, acidic comedy lurks in its murky corner, giggling, even chuckling madly at the possibility, the likely probability, of hurting someone’s feelings

Heh, it found the darling of this site

Keesha is a good sport…(‘xcuse me)…a great sport, and this episode hit her right at the right…(shit)…the wrong time. 
A time of spiritual lowness brought on by family events. Nobody needs that kind of crap.

*End of thread *





Keesha said:


> Gary is really good at this. I’m not sure how he does it but it is pretty funny. layful:
> I just need to wear my big girl pants


Ya' already have 'em on

I need to put some (any) pants on

or I'll keep stepping on my....well, you know 

so very sorry, kid


----------



## Butterfly

Gary, we love ya!.  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Gary O'

Butterfly said:


> Gary, we love ya!.  Keep 'em coming!



can't

at least not just yet


I've hurt a being very dear to me

My last one was the catalyst that sent her over the edge in a perilous time

My heart hurts for that

Once things settle, Keesha and I will talk

If and when I do continue, I'll remain cognizant of this event

but thanks, Flutterby

However, those maligned creative juices are a tad dry at present

it's a good thing


----------



## Gary O'

Screw it, gonna soldier on

Might as well go direct to the edge….and jump


----------



## RadishRose

OMG- :lofl:


----------



## IKE

Gary O' said:


> Screw it, gonna soldier on
> 
> Might as well go direct to the edge….and jump


----------



## Gary O'

IKE said:


> View attachment 58469





RadishRose said:


> OMG- :lofl:



the twisted faithful
(heyyyyy...that could be a name of a punk rock band)

thanks, guys


----------



## Gary O'

moving along
(got a bit of idle time)


----------



## Gary O'

a bit of a dry one, draped in drab;


----------



## Keesha

You’re a sweetheart Gary. Please don’t change a thing about you. 
We talked about this already :whome:but I was away trimming. I had a LOT to do but I’m finally finished. epper:


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> Please don’t change a thing about you.



Well, I’d like to change

Can’t

*BUT*

I _*CAN*_ adapt, rein in my OC bent in finding what’s over that precipitous edge I tend to toe

Now, let's see, let's see....who should drop into the taproom next.....


----------



## Gary O'

enter Ike

(a rather mild one)


----------



## Sassycakes

Gary O' said:


> a bit of a dry one, draped in drab;




:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## RadishRose

The one with Ike was great!


----------



## Gary O'

Sassycakes said:


> :lol::lol::lol:



Thanks for that, Sassy

Heh, either folks here didn't associate my R.E.M. ref in Ike's debut, or I've hit bottom, or I've offended someone...
I'm thinking I hit bottom


----------



## Butterfly

Gary O' said:


> Screw it, gonna soldier on
> 
> Might as well go direct to the edge….and jump



No, ditto clearly was NOT the correct response!


----------



## Butterfly

Gary O' said:


> Thanks for that, Sassy
> 
> Heh, either folks here didn't associate my R.E.M. ref in Ike's debut, or I've hit bottom, or I've offended someone...
> I'm thinking I hit bottom



Well, I doubt you offended anyone.  I think you're a riot.  What's R.E.M. ('m getting a bit dense in my declining years)?


----------



## Ferocious

R.E.M.........Rapid eye movement....perhaps....


I don't comment very often Gary, but I do follow your brilliant postings regularly, many thanks lad for the entertainment.....:clap:


----------



## Gary O'

Ferocious said:


> R.E.M.........Rapid eye movement....perhaps....



Heh, your reply is prolly tongue in cheek, but for those that don’t know, R.E.M. is rapid eye movement, but also a once popular group.






If you google it, you’ll see wunna their most popular hits *Losing My Religion
*
The lyrics _*That’s me in the corner *_is in that song

Hey, I thought sure you guys’d know that one (30 yrs ago)



Ferocious said:


> I don't comment very often Gary, but I do follow your brilliant postings regularly, many thanks lad for the entertainment.....:clap:



I do appreciate y’all’s replies, but also know replying every time gets redundant for the replier 

I get that. The blue thumbs up is nice, but totally understand no reply.

I see lotsa stuff all over this site, and love most of it, but move along without replying or giving a rep

So little time, so many things to view (it’s a freaking busy site!!!)

I’m just a bit gun shy when bringing a member into the scene.
But
It’s what gets my juices going
So, my compulsion most always overrides any paranoia that may creep in

As the over used saying ‘_*it’s all good, dog’*_

Woof 






ps-
Ike's head turn is still goofy looking
I know, I know
I'll be working on that


----------



## Gary O'

moving along


----------



## Butterfly

Gary, you've done it again!


----------



## StarSong

You've started another one of my days with a smile!  :goodone:


----------



## Gary O'

Butterfly said:


> Gary, you've done it again!





StarSong said:


> You've started another one of my days with a smile!  :goodone:



Job done

thanks ladies

onward


----------



## Butterfly

HAHAHAHAHAHA!  I think she won the zinger battle!


----------



## Sassycakes

Gary O' said:


> Job done
> 
> thanks ladies
> 
> onward


----------



## StarSong

Love this one!


----------



## Gary O'

enter the Jim and Ike duo
(this one is rather bland, but I wanted to show off Ike's head turn and colorize....yeah, my ego is a mess...for very little reason....but, hey...I'm old....and I pee a lot)


----------



## Butterfly

HAHA again, Gary!  You make my day!


----------



## RadishRose

Good work, Gary.


----------



## Sassycakes

You really have a great mind Gary. I love your Taproom !:thumbsup1:


----------



## Gary O'

Sassycakes said:


> You really have a great mind Gary. I love your Taproom !:thumbsup1:





Butterfly said:


> HAHA again, Gary!  You make my day!





RadishRose said:


> Good work, Gary.



You ladies are too kind, but yer benevolence is not helping my fractured malady

 so, to salve the itch, I got busy;


----------



## Sassycakes

Gary O' said:


> You ladies are too kind, but yer benevolence is not helping my fractured malady
> 
> so, to salve the itch, I got busy;



And then the fight started !

:lol1::lol1::lol1:


----------



## JimW

Good stuff Gary!! :laugh:


----------



## StarSong

Thanks for yest another laugh, Gary.


----------



## Butterfly

Thanks, Gary -- you do indeed have a great sense of humor.


----------



## Gary O'

saw this topic in the forum

took off on it


----------



## IKE




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

Gary O', that was hilarious...especially that last frame with RR chugging. 
And an enlightening perspective regarding the toilet seat. Never thought of it that way.


----------



## RadishRose

Hoo boy Lara, you don't wanna start anything.... layful:


----------



## Ferocious

Superb stuff Gary, thank you...


----------



## Falcon

Gary,  You  da  man!    Thanks  for  keeping  me  laughing.


----------



## Gary O'

Thank you so much, guys

Heh, some of these fractured creations are quite inane


But

I had fun with it

aaaand they make me smile


----------



## StarSong




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Butterfly

Gary O' said:


> Thank you so much, guys
> 
> Heh, some of these fractured creations are quite inane
> 
> 
> But
> 
> I had fun with it
> 
> aaaand they make me smile



HAHA!  I missed this one for some reason.


----------



## Sassycakes

Gary O' said:


>



:lol1::lol1::lofl:


----------



## Gary O'

Thanks guys

You really know how to spur me on, hoping for something worthy

to bad

my brain is full....or empty

but

there's always another night at the taproom


----------



## Gary O'

jus' gonna slip one more in while I sit here

not all that funny, but rather cute, sorta


----------



## RadishRose

:lofl:  (owww, my neck hurts)


----------



## JimW

Funny stuff Gary! :laugh:


----------



## StarSong

p.s.  I'll have whatever Radish Rose is drinking.


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> p.s.  I'll have whatever Radish Rose is drinking.




well then, you'll need to make an appearance

(I'll work on it)


----------



## StarSong

Gary O' said:


> well then, you'll need to make an appearance
> 
> (I'll work on it)



I'd be honored to join your illustrious crew!


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> I'd be honored to join your illustrious crew!


gimme a day or so

gotta throw snow and burn some stuff


----------



## Butterfly

Gary, your stuff is always SO funny.  I LOVE the smile on that pig who is going to the ball game!


----------



## Gary O'

Butterfly said:


> Gary, your stuff is always SO funny.  I LOVE the smile on that pig who is going to the ball game!



Thanks B, glad ya liked it, seemed easy to do...until I tried
had to squint his eyes a bit to make his happy pigness more real looking


----------



## Gary O'

enter StarSong


----------



## RadishRose

:woohoo1:  Omg SS, you look so cute!


----------



## StarSong

Love it, Gary!  As one who had a favorite "Cheers" type pub when in my twenties, I'm delighted to be one of your bar's denizens!


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> Love it, Gary!  As one who had a favorite "Cheers" type pub when in my twenties, I'm delighted to be one of your bar's denizens!



Well, Em does seem to make a good Norm

turns out, yer avatar is quite easy to manipulate

fun shall be had (it's a hope)


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Sassycakes

Gary O' said:


>


----------



## Gary O'

One more today.....or this week


----------



## Lara

Hilarious! Thank you Gary O and Merry Christmas to all in the Taproom!


----------



## Butterfly

Thanks, Gary, your stuff is always SO funny.


----------



## Gary O'

Lara said:


> Hilarious! Thank you Gary O and Merry Christmas to all in the Taproom!










Especially to the Santa's 'helper' with the cleavage


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Gary O'

I almost forgot Ike in the Yuletide post.....almost

gonna post an oldie I just came across


----------



## RadishRose

:lofl:


----------



## StarSong

Good one, Gary!


----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


> Hilarious! Thank you Gary O and Merry Christmas to all in the Taproom!





Hmmmmm.......I'm in love....and I believe in Christmas again.....:hatlaugh1:


----------



## JimW

Gary O' said:


> Especially to the Santa's 'helper' with the cleavage



Great group photo! We put the "dys" in dysfunctional.


----------



## Butterfly

Gary O' said:


> Especially to the Santa's 'helper' with the cleavage



Hey, Gary, what is that roundish brown thing laying on the bar in the middle of the picture?  Been lookin' at it for a while and can't figure it out.


----------



## Gary O'

Butterfly said:


> Hey, Gary, what is that roundish brown thing laying on the bar in the middle of the picture?  Been lookin' at it for a while and can't figure it out.



It’s an enlisted man’s army service cap


The color is supposed to be olive drab or army green, but changed to brown when I colorized Ike’s mug (I worked with his black and white best I could)















used this guy's hair






tweaked his face turn


put a hint of a smirk on his mug






and colorized












….then I got lazy


----------



## Sassycakes

Merry Christmas Gary O. You are truly amazing with the way you make these Taproom posts. You have a great talent.:christmas1:


----------



## RadishRose

Wow!


----------



## StarSong

Very impressive, Gary!


----------



## C'est Moi

Just dropping by to say how much I enjoy this thread.   And every time I see it in the thread list, I think it says, "Meanwhile, at the tampon."   :laugh:   

Carry on.


----------



## Gary O'

C'est Moi said:


> Just dropping by to say how much I enjoy this thread.



Glad to hear you enjoy the thread, It's Me

I enjoyed creating the taproom scene, and it's always a hope someone enjoys the episodes as much as I enjoy creating them




C'est Moi said:


> ...and every time I see it in the thread list, I think it says, "Meanwhile, at the tampon."   :laugh:
> 
> Carry on.





Now _*THAT'S *_funny


----------



## Butterfly

Gary O' said:


> It’s an enlisted man’s army service cap
> 
> 
> The color is supposed to be olive drab or army green, but changed to brown when I colorized Ike’s mug (I worked with his black and white best I could)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> used this guy's hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tweaked his face turn
> 
> 
> put a hint of a smirk on his mug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and colorized
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ….then I got lazy




Oh, I see  it now -- I  couldn't make out the details and it sort of just  looked like a brown blob (need better computer glasses??).  But knowing what it is, I do see the bill and so on.  Thanks for clarifying!

Great work -- I wish I knew how to do all that stuff you do, but alas . . . .


----------



## Gary O'

Butterfly said:


> Oh, I see  it now -- I  couldn't make out the details and it sort of just  looked like a brown blob (need better computer glasses??).


Yeah, like I said, I got lazy
I shoulda grabbed a service cap off google, but then woulda had to match colors to the uniform

Some scenes I permit myself a large block of time, if I deem it worthy, and/or find it therapeutic after a day of toil  
But most the time I care to only give it 20 minutes or so

I've got friends that know how to employ amazing Photoshop skills 
whereas I just use ms-paint and a free thing called GIMP
I can compete, but time....sheeesh


----------



## CeeCee

The Taproom is my favorite on here....any room at the bar for an angel??


----------



## Gary O'

CeeCee said:


> The Taproom is my favorite on here....any room at the bar for an angel??


You know it

the Taproom could sure use an ethereal being 

Gimmee some time to create


----------



## RadishRose

CeeCee said:


> The Taproom is my favorite on here....any room at the bar for an angel??



I'll bet there is... IF there were any angels around..   (just kidding)


----------



## CeeCee

RadishRose said:


> I'll bet there is... IF there were any angels around.. View attachment 60353  (just kidding)
> 
> View attachment 60354




Haha!


----------



## CeeCee

Gary O' said:


> You know it
> 
> the Taproom could sure use an ethereal being
> 
> Gimmee some time to create




Sure...no pressure


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CeeCee

RadishRose said:


>



looks like a moth to a flame. . My wings are tired!!


----------



## StarSong

I was thinking Pegasus!


----------



## CeeCee

StarSong said:


> I was thinking Pegasus!




Yes, now that you mention it.....


----------



## Falcon

Oh  ya.    It DOES  look like a  flying  horse.


----------



## RadishRose

You guys smoke too much ~layful:nthego:


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> You guys smoke too much ~layful:nthego:



Or perhaps not enough.


----------



## Gary O'

I'm gonna squeeze one in here while I fiddle with CeeCee's angelic avatar

No forum players in this one as it's about as far over the edge as I care to go


----------



## IKE

Well I'll be a monkey's uncle Gary, I never realized that there was such a thing as a Hummer taxi.


----------



## StarSong

Gary & IKE
:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Gary O'

IKE said:


> Well I'll be a monkey's uncle Gary, I never realized that there was such a thing as a Hummer taxi.


----------



## StarSong

You're a hoot, Gary!!!


----------



## Gary O'

Enter CeeCee

Not all that funny, but an effort was there


----------



## CeeCee

Haha!  That's what would happen to me if I took a drink. 

Actually you'll find me UNDER the bar.


Thanks, Gary!


----------



## StarSong

Very cool, Gary.  Nicely done!


----------



## Sassycakes

Gary O, I enjoy these soo much. You are really talented.


----------



## RadishRose

That's just too funny!


----------



## tinytn

*Hilarious!!!!*


----------



## Butterfly

LOVE the way she folds up her wings!!


----------



## Gary O'

You guys are too kind


----------



## CeeCee

Butterfly said:


> LOVE the way she folds up her wings!!



Wish I could do that in real life sometimes, lol.


----------



## StarSong

Butterfly said:


> LOVE the way she folds up her wings!!



Wouldn't that be a handy ability when life gets just a bit too bizarre or uncomfortable?  Fold the wings and cocoon until things settle down or the alcohol settles in.  Sure beats my current strategy:


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> Wouldn't that be a handy ability when life gets just a bit too bizarre or uncomfortable?  Fold the wings and cocoon until things settle down or the alcohol settles in.  Sure beats my current strategy:
> View attachment 60431





Butterfly said:


> LOVE the way she folds up her wings!!



Heh, I got a bit lazy
I was gonna have her groping around for the beer after she'd closed her wings

But….
Things got contrived

....and/or my brain quit



I think it _*IS*_ gonna be a trademark, however


----------



## Butterfly

StarSong said:


> Wouldn't that be a handy ability when life gets just a bit too bizarre or uncomfortable?  Fold the wings and cocoon until things settle down or the alcohol settles in.  Sure beats my current strategy:
> View attachment 60431



My current strategy is similar to yours, and it doesn't really work out so well for me, either.  My other current strategy is to just say "screw it" and go take a nap.


----------



## Gary O'

Heyyyyyy, I best get busy, I'm almost late with the weekly drama


----------



## StarSong

We're eagerly awaitin!


----------



## Gary O'

A bit of a rush job, but....


----------



## RadishRose

Did anyone notice that the "&" symbol looks like a dog dragging his butt across the floor?


----------



## StarSong

RR, I LOVE this clip.  Too funny - you and Gary crack me up!!!!


----------



## Gary O'

gonna dog it with an oldie I created several seasons ago, while I work up a New Year's scene


----------



## StarSong

Actually laughed out loud at this one, Gary.  Good thing I didn't have a mouthful of coffee while reading it.


----------



## RadishRose

OMG- I just got it!   ROFLMAO


----------



## Butterfly

Gary, you never cease to make me laugh!

You need an Irish priest at that bar.


----------



## Gary O'

Butterfly said:


> You need an Irish priest at that bar.



Begorrah, That….could happen

There’s a candidate that comes to mind






Wearing that getup, I’d need to keep Ike from getting a wee bit too fluthered


hmmmm


----------



## Gary O'

well now, 11:15 here....in the middle of a party

had more in mind, but;

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!*


----------



## StarSong

Happy New Year to all my friends at Gary's Pub.  

To echo the words of Toby Keith, I love this bar!


----------



## RadishRose

That was one helluva party down at O'Gary's Pub! Best time ever.


----------



## CeeCee

Just saw these....lol!

I got the “sweater” right away.

Also..love my halo!


----------



## StarSong

RR - It was totally worth the hangover, doncha think?


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> RR - It was totally worth the hangover, doncha think?



It was! But I need more coffee...


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> It was! But I need more coffee...


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


>



AWWWW, Thanks, Gary! :love_heart:


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> RR - It was totally worth the hangover, doncha think?




musta been

Em seemed to recover


a bit after 12 midnight;


----------



## JimW

RadishRose said:


> Did anyone notice that the "&" symbol looks like a dog dragging his butt across the floor?   View attachment 60629



:laugh:


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> That was one helluva party down at O'Gary's Pub! Best time ever.



Well, when the taproom closes…

There’s always a good time down at _*Ray's Boom Boom Room

*_





If you ever get a chance to see Eddie Murphy and Martin Lawrence in the movie _*Life*_

Do it


----------



## RadishRose

So funny how StarSong was passed out on the bar the whole time. Em finally got up, Cee Cee was wearing her halo around her arm and I finally joined Star.


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Lara

Gary O' said:


> Well, when the taproom closes…There’s always a good time down at _*Ray's Boom Boom Room. *_If you ever get a chance to see Eddie Murphy and Martin Lawrence in the movie _*Life. *_Do it



You got my curiosity up...


----------



## CeeCee

RadishRose said:


> So funny how StarSong was passed out on the bar the whole time. Em finally got up, Cee Cee was wearing her halo around her arm and I finally joined Star.




That was my bracelet


----------



## Gary O'

Lara said:


> You got my curiosity up...



Yup

Fun movie

Great cast


----------



## Gary O'

I'll jus' slip this little short and not so sweet one in


----------



## StarSong

I've never seen "Life" but will check it out!  Thanks for the tip, Barkeep!


----------



## Gary O'

enter  Boudica


----------



## Butterfly

HA!


----------



## CeeCee

Ha ha...cute!

But now Pickles wants in on the action. 

Pickles looks just like Crusoe the famous Dachshund....and he’s a star in his own mind.


----------



## CeeCee




----------



## RadishRose

So cute Gary, wonderful job. You're amazing. :love_heart:


----------



## Gary O'

CeeCee said:


> Ha ha...cute!
> 
> But now Pickles wants in on the action.
> 
> Pickles looks just like Crusoe the famous Dachshund....and he’s a star in his own mind.



Well, we get enough pups, I s’pose we could add a cardroom to the taproom…


----------



## Gary O'

CeeCee said:


>



Ah, black and tan

it can happen

gonna need a lower bar, though

(Rose would get weary of lifting dawgs and setting out bowls)


----------



## CeeCee

Gary O' said:


> Ah, black and tan
> 
> it can happen
> 
> gonna need a lower bar, though
> 
> (Rose would get weary of lifting dawgs and setting out bowls)




Haha...yes...he is short.

No pressure...don’t want RR having to lift him.


----------



## RadishRose

CeeCee said:


> Haha...yes...he is short.
> 
> No pressure...don’t want RR having to lift him.



It's ok, I don't mind. Ooops, but maybe Pickles does...


----------



## CeeCee

RadishRose said:


> It's ok, I don't mind. Ooops, but maybe Pickles does...




He is weird!  Sometimes I call him Mr. Grumpy.

He’s used to being picked up though because he really can’t get up anywhere that’s high...plus it’s bad for his back.

Maybe Gary can install some doggie stairs. 

If he doesnt want to do something hell tell ya....grrrr#$&*%%&$#


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> It's ok, I don't mind. Ooops, but maybe Pickles does...



he's getting familiarized as I type


----------



## CeeCee

Gary O' said:


> he's getting familiarized as I type




Yep...that’s him!!....he’s waiting for some snacks though.


----------



## Gary O'

CeeCee said:


> Yep...that’s him!!....he’s waiting for some snacks though.




and that fetching babe by the name of Boudica

btw, what breed is  Boudica?

looks to be terrier...not sure what kind


----------



## RadishRose

Part Terrier and part Shih Tzu.


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Part Terrier and part Shih Tzu.



I'm on it
Looking for different poses

gimme some days


----------



## CeeCee

Gary O' said:


> and that fetching babe by the name of Boudica
> 
> btw, what breed is  Boudica?
> 
> looks to be terrier...not sure what kind




Yep...female dogs are his second priority

Hes been fixed though and he doesn’t even hump pillows.


----------



## Gary O'

CeeCee said:


> Yep...female dogs are his second priority
> 
> Hes been fixed though and he doesn’t even hump pillows.



The taproom can 'fix' that

....ooooh, the ideas zooming thru this ol' head of mine...heh heh


----------



## CeeCee

Well Pickles is all excited about Boudica and told me to give this to her, Radish Rose.


----------



## RadishRose

Awwww, That Pickles is quite a guy! I think Boudica has a crush on that handsome doggie.

     :love_heart::love_heart::love_heart:


----------



## RadishRose

xxxooo Pickles


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Awwww, That Pickles is quite a guy! I think Boudica has a crush on that handsome doggie.
> 
> View attachment 61440     :love_heart::love_heart::love_heart:




N-I-I-I-I-I-I-CE

Now I can match Boodie's mug to a tee


----------



## Butterfly

And the Irish priest?

I was envisioning one more like the below, not the one with all the fancy duds -- he wouldn't go into a pub like that.  The priest could have some fun interaction with the angel?  Sorry I dono't know how to make the pictures smaller.


----------



## Gary O'

Butterfly said:


> And the Irish priest?



 it will come

somewhat enamored with puppies at present

I still like Ike as a milkman


----------



## RadishRose

I agree, I like IKE as a milkman, too. He stands out better.


----------



## CeeCee

Haha...I love the Taproom and the people AND animals in it. 

I’m liking the idea of a priest, Butterfly.


----------



## IKE

RadishRose said:


> I agree, I like IKE as a milkman, too. He stands out better.



I can't figure it out but for some reason my buddy Chong seems to deliver a lot more milk on his route than I do on mine .......wonder why ? ?

https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,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 dLCVWHMgUx6GoQD6S2Ps02pr/Zb9qtC//fPobduY8NI6i2 bG9n 01zODqehpt/2sZUbQ2VWokCtRqUr6b6Mt 19Z9WWuI3Wwq1FKuqup1VlDA hENQ7fJe7FnefEvstwla70b4Z/wCEb1MnrTJ8v/KROX IfAGOwt2NL3lMZ 8pecW5svxL8rdYXH jpkqmkRITjKComUSrGI/UjAEYEhJ6pw7zyT1ThBDMG8Uxq3QSSAYSQYSzQPCeeeE9U0gQcIKwuEFIg sMQFMIQRX0kejhzUqJTXV2CDuxAH3kh9I54fIGLw5Ogr0z/nEoa ktkinQpU6FP4KaKg9BbPqdZd4XE3EzOzvN f69ZaNjKVEbz1EUcd5gJtz2ugx5RCTMzW8e4FNcQh7EGeo 0LZp1xKDubTO4WlWq0dFaVeB8TYKr/s8RTbsy3 8sN5ToQY7MPrUBjT4f9w26cP6RliRH6FeTUc 8e zhMSrVsOq08RqV FKv5K/Xjx5ziFfDtTYo6lWUlWUixBGoIn1lWr5Tk3tZ8Mq6nGUx51sKoH4l0Dd1 3aV7a9cfqRkR6rGBrMsn0iucxPU559RBQrQLw2gX7yiV8NYEJZoHhEqaRREqaQQeAgpC4REMkeUQxAEMSRWEiUqxR1caqwYehBkl9JCqShdg8S NThqS06Ni7LvE8t7MTmWL2hVrvvVnZ2J/EbgdhwntrYguwP8C27WFvtAw2Ec52t3ltmTSUhyjtLWFTwR4mPphrQJuqB0kvZ3iDF0P8AZYh1H7pJdfkfykZ6Ld5He41BH2 cDI6LsP2r1BZcVTuNPeJmO5GonQNneIqNZQyOrA6EET56yMXC4yrQbepNbPMfhbuPzlunT6WXF3jGMpK6MjC6upU9iLGc48J MxW8jndcaqT9RzE1ezFb39asapZaioFQ3sm4M7C9sySYzJqRwTG0tx2Q6qzKf UkflIYmi8b4U08bXUggFy4uLXD a45i5I9JnBrFi pKRG1EVJ5tRBQrRqOPGrxgQoawIaRR0RKmkVZ6ppBG E9TE9wnqcUfURwKOcaEMQRagFtZBK3OUmvoYfu91QQM7X/ANZQkwyWtfMjKWNKtKOrUbLM6Q6Sk85VSL8VuojgfrKNaB5Q/cHhf5mZ6Ol6DHFMo0WqNGb7x lia68j3UH8pGdLyjs6i/xC3VfKZX7T2caZ8h94v Yd7ZHvlIz7RrWuVX0BH2kSptiocjYLyGQ9YSVu5Y6AHIIdDusDcEag/rhOpeBvEPv0s2TrYMv2PY/znPa1NXQMLA2y634X731k7wHiPd4h6pyRKTM/oRb11EbGZ6m 0zFipiKZAt xU5ixsWYi/p95jBLLbePavWeq2Rc5DkBkB8gJWrNM5Xd2krEbURVgnWZBWjMdYwLxCDDSBDWaR0RKmkUGJU0ggHQT1Oe4TyRR0QxBEMCBeIjyghCx0sbDnGiLZn0EexqndKj8K3/8v5SSsNS5F5d4LDVWACrYnQGwNuedspWbFcCslwpBYfFoMxn0tN5hfD4uS dxnfzA8724zGeUjpxYXLxV4RGpndxFHduLhsivckXsJqMDsSnVoirT3WzYMLgEdSOUpduCnTRaSKFKsWDAbuvxXtrfTPnNr4UwCVcAu6AGG64a2d1a5vbMjLQzhnl1K9OGHdlYjGIQ5CmmgGu/w72/pJtDZLBRUY02XXeVhudmJtu/absbEpOCyhGDABjT0y4c7Xz5yKPDdJMkQKSN1VXLevc YXzFzck3sLw/J9H8X2y67KSqu7SQVGNt5tKSXF82/EbEeUZ5jQZzB7TwXuKhp1OBIJtxHET6BxGGWkgRALKAMha9hrYCcg9otP8Aab1smAvxFwDb1sJcPJvP4s8/FrDan2atgVNiLZX0I5d9J7EBl3wvw1CGbnlmAelyT37SNsPaKgim/wAP4TyPXpLnGpYgnlrwZeY7WtPXXljPOYyJJxdPdJHDh2kYawYSEgnWEhg8ZF54FodQxu8hUOGsCGs0joiVNJ5Z6ppBAOgnki8BPU5I IaiNgwlPSCOFc1PI/r6XnsbVIYjjmfQ219fsI9hDnb9dIe1cHZSxzZtOgJH6HqeU0VRhzaoO86V4bd3QDf3R0/lpOa4ikUe3EWP5zYeH9pbiEkgZWH5aTjzY2zp3/j5SZdpPip6ZqrSRiSp/aOTz4KNBOueE8PSTDKqkCyiw5zgjYc1ap3ahBY5nlebXw7tGrTpbjOzgEaeU7vK vLSc8uO6jthyS5Vu9t4ZKVT3 4WUf7cId0hf ILakcenaX2y0wwp71Ngd4fEcyfUzD7L8ShFZQAQDmupIPE3 Ub2bjlR92i16bEeXXc3tCvIXy3TpwNshzuFkdfnjk020MTqNTOO N6wZrE5b vSwH0sZ0PaeK3bknQEH9dpyfxbjL1NwHLj R pj/Hwu9sfyc5rSDsvBb7Ea2PrbmJcUSwBpPnY U8uGXQj6yi2ezIwYZfmCbfYzTYYiozWzbLpllaex4YpMW2XbSQ5MxozPeQxIHxEGsVYg1giVIFoVSBbpEIkNYAhiKOiJU0iieqaQQDpPJFOg7TyCKOCEsGEsEfw975S1VkZRvN1Y9MrX sp0cAxjEVDa3P7SJvaVffqM3Ak27cJJwNXe8pOq7o7ytMkYOpYgdYqNDhMG6spVrZ8RvC5yzGpHab7w/s2na70kc3u37Z6YP7vlzt85zz 3kMLdvUAXPrNLsnHsQo1JPIacL36zllK9PFljPpu63hug62Kqt90EUmck2A/ETpl95jcXSOFxe4D5aZBBOZsdATx/1mv2ZXFNC5a5te3rYD9c5i/EWO95VZhobW dh usxju115PjJ1CbXxhIsubMeHE9B6/SZvxJs8UnDMCd6kOGW/chiTwA8ve4mw2ThNCRdjn2vynQ9l GlNNxWS6VKRp7p1Ib4z0yAA7npDHP8AbWLOeH6by9vjhGCw4YBif4VUa20LfP7dYGDxFsQ9tCcuoGQP65yft/YT4DFvQNyvxU2OlSmfh9RmD1Er2H7Rst03uOncdtfnPQ8mjOPOf64yJaWGOoG15AAkDogrqYYgoczBAqQYVSBaIRhCEERRFHd6TNnYE1b8AMsrce krzLnwspNUjgBvHpaw/OUiqU3h0hb52tztb5iM4jw yqGDAjve3e3brNxhGAQ5XuRnlcdiY3tPEbyrl8IzNySbDmc/wDXSb1Ge3OKlIqbEWMRZO2vWDN1F78uFu0hKJzrUBUElthr0hV3b2Nm6Wyz YPoZGcT1PHslxwb4h1/VpQo KpMCLjXQ8D/AFjdHW/LOWWNZHRQtrjPLh6aSf4P2C2JxVOla67waoeARc2v3 H1iFeKoO6b8c5ebPxgVbi2X6Ee9o2xFwuOYKu6lQLUUDIeYeYD/mDSqw1IG2eXADU/KYt/t0w39NGm0GYHzWBAuPr85YeHNg1sW4CITa1zoq53G83Dtr0kvwR4MbEsCwK0gbseJ/hBPH7TtWAwdOkgp0kCIugH3PM9TMz9vPG7l8b33VP4e8J0sPZm/aVOZHlX/CPzP0l7WSPCNvzOk1MZjNRi53K7rk/tnXcGGqmhv01NValT/h7 4KdzwBIOZyyE5hWxqHTgQVPHsT0n1KMKGUh1BDZFSLi3Ig6zmfin2N4eqxqYWp/Zyc/dWvSJ/h4pfpcdI6Vrkb1/Jp5Tr0vxlYwzmh274ZxeEuuIpFRmFceamR/C4 xsekonS1os0ggLHIA4wRupAvDeDaLKKIQgibL2f FKeMLtWYhEIXdU2LEi Z4DSVuu2scd3Qtj z3EVUSrUKpTJBZbn3m5ztawJHM5X9JvKnhijuIlFEpm1gVGbA/vnVtNTNBSf3bbh0Oh5iP7PwNNal7NncoSTYcwOE4TO3J6vx4zC9MlW8LYkJuqAwvfI/ztGdn7EYORXRgLZXGRJ68f6zpy0xIm1MB7xLA2YZqeF R6TvllbHl45JlLfHAPFmw3w9UtYmm5O63Xip6ykUTuG0MMHp1KNVPiUggj5EH6gicRC8Jzwy36683HMb15QsJZ GfClfGu24NykoJqVWHlQDNrfvEAHIfSan2feAjjP29by4cGwAyaqQbEZaKDlfU8Oc6r4k2f7rZuIpYakbmiaaJTXPzeXygcgSZ0jjXzaaQXS9uFxnbhfrJuycc9OotSk5R1zBBse3UdDlDxeza6336NVRx3kdbd7iDhdmVGzC2B4nKW01/izxfQx1BExGHZK6DyVabKQbjzAow0JztfLnzoMHtHDUSDTw71Lca1QC5/w01Fh2aQMdgGS29mDkCDy4SEaPImHVMtdg8P 1ymoCVcJuKMgaLCwH FrfedT2dtGnXprVouHRr7rC9jY2OvUGfL2yMAzsKY/EczyXiZ9JeCKDJhUByQACkOSAWBPfMy33oa62vEvxnkTeNz8I0HPqY4VB1h3io9ee3REEE9JEGLwdOopSoisrCxVgCCOoM5r4m9jtCqTUwlX3LH8DAvTPY/En1HSdLaARFPl/xH4ZxWCfcxFMrf4XB3qb/4WGR7Gx6SkGk sdpbNp16bUqyK6NqrZ9iOR6icI9oHs/qYImrS3nwxOR1alf8L9OTfPPU0dMA8GOVFzg7pgyhT6C8K7MwtOggoKFuqnfFt5zbVz L1nz8JrvCHiCsrJRVwCSAu9cqRru5aHW0zyS2dOnFlJe3YsSwa9N7bw0OnZgYux6VZnCOQFQ7wzJL25fS8h06FWsBemQ9vK1wVHr 70Imj2Zs73eZYu1rXOQA5AcJyxwtr0Z8mMx6qcIQESO4fjflPRHjUO2qa5E9r95wDG4JziqlJFLOazqqjUneNrTv3iNslHW/0Mo/Dfh1aDVsbWUe9cuw/wDrpjMAfxEAEn0mZP2rpb/jn 2u8P7PFDD0qI0poqdyAAT6m59ZMxByA5yh8LeJlxPl92UYDe13hYdcray8Ju3YTccayfiLY2Ixdamp3VwlMqzjeO9VPEbo4fhzI1Jk3YXg6hSJNRRUfU7wBVeQVdMuZ5S wosSvUEScKepvYy0ts34g8HYbE0Wpbq07neDIiBgwFgchn2nA9tbFq4Ss1GsLFOIvZhwZOYM oFpiVG3vD1DFNTNRd40mBHUXBKn5ZcjKmMH7NvB5sKlWmRezOWHD8NNfz/0nWwAAABYDIDlGqIyAA3QNBy7x0Qkat2JZ6FEiyQTzPEJvFAig7vExFaIxvlEvwGg pgjoMCvh1YFWUMrCxBFwQdQRxEdRecI2g1K cPaj4QGBxAakP2FW5T Bh8SdtCOnaYnd6z6f8d7Bp47DPQJC1PjpMcrVBfdv0OYPQmfPn/pjF/8A/MR1vw2bZQGXvgmhvY2l03m QI 5Eopr/ZlQ3sUzfupb/qI/wDGFYd02YtlEsA4uBxNz8rX 4kLAjISG2MP9qA4DyfP tvlOXLyzjk393Qt0vLxxTlGHYAXJAHM5T1OuGW65jPPn2nWWb0VRtHOqP3V19f9JmPGviqm9FaWGqm7MfeWDL5N0grcjjf6TTVHuzHr9pybEYb/ANzUQaI7D/MbTPlrd7kbTwBtGsKgoqAUILPcZqANQe9sus6HSXXrMh7N8HZKrEZllW/QAm31 02oWax8Yy9AaXmBHr2kwqQLiN0Vv0jrMbWy/nEGw3C1o5uQIQa01pbGTHFEaVhfOOEwJS0GetCAkigQXPARWaNuwUEmSDWe1lHxHTpzJhUwABI2EJN6h1bQcl4D85Ip/aCOPVsIBcgbx5REzN A0iHzOF4Lm35CDULQofjbNjn25CYz 56nJP8Apm7teRPdrNY3TphfXxxOheyjDXNVuZVb9hf/APU58J1X2V0rUb/vOx Rt UzXFvKO0KlJt2oAw52sSOY4QcUQayOpurspHQggEHr/OScX7xlsKSsvckj0yt6SNh8BUzuu6Lb2Z04A8TfWfK55n8vh3Zvc6vX/XO7HiKrYioEX4Qcu3FjL2sAiADQCw9BKjD4PEDJCqC Y697En5yRjA60yHffNraAZnTvPT/ABJlu5ZS7v39NREXQdc/nnMfSwYOMxLdV ZUE/WavF1QiFjoBMjsHE71Wqx/E fyE9FeqR1LYOE93QUcSN49zn9rCTmng2Q7QTOseenAMoqmArQKeJW9jk3I5X7cD6RgVOJ2vXpVt2pQ/ZM 6lRW0B3Qu/fLMljckWyGesgoaruauFxe HLOaTAHLyrdA34QQBkQMyPiN5qjKrHeHqNRg4BR1N1ZbZHeDg7pupIYb2Y1vzN9JbCI1TdBPKVWzMLiqdQK9RalEJkTffDA5XvmSd65JJtuAcSZNxtzZBqx kqon0agZQw0P6MImCoCgAaAWiTBe6yFVvVfc/Aub9eSxcdirCwzOnrHsPTCrbjqx5mR8LVaAtYFcudvWMud9t0aD4vyEOkLvYaLme/AfnIJVVt1ev3MPDUt1epzPcxtBvNfgPvJQg0FjKr38sMS9lY9DKa0Mrp14pt8mgzsPs/pbtCmP4QT65/nOOidj8I1x7tP8I 004N5Rr2kxMWpGsp0xJWzBQ1uGvrbjI1faZ4qV9DOeeWnbi45lN2tKuIHOV 0CWsAL5gn0zlJT2uD 8Ou61vnaSaWPubggjpD8nXjr/55v1W IaNdrIlNiupIzvKvwJs52xBFRGSzNUIZStwDkM tpsaWM5yYmIExMm8uLU6XawyIxstWfO/k5nUnpLM0hwE7y77ePLHV0iIB2guoOoBkncgMk0yZRDwPodP6RffAZN5T10PYxxYVWkCLHMHWW1ohMiYGpvM1Th8K/nEqYW3lDH3ZFiup7A8BHN8AWGQ4CVUSN6BiK26t5GatGMc5KXHA59OUKYLZ6b7lzomQ6txPpJeNxG6pPy7mFhqQSmqjln34yHW81QDgnmPU6KPvL6R2mCqhRm7ZnudSZJo0d0WGpzJ5meo0rZnU69BykhJKCRbACG5tEWATcyRjH6BeZ 0ibokqo 8/RR9TGd2Yvbtj1Hx J0f2fO1Sn8QG4d3mehM5uJO2ZtKpQffpmx4jgRyM1lvXTlh8d/t47tSNQcLjmM/6yalQgXOXrOd7D8dI43avkb6E9DLKp4spzneTN6ceDjve2wqYm4teUlalSViVJQ3ubE5 koMP4mDMfKxH8IMmf22k ZuOhyM5ZW312xxxx8XdDaW7qd4TQ7Eoiv5rEINeBY8hMjsailaoEW/Mn91Rr9wPWdHwW6qhFFgosBy7TXHhty5uXXU9WtFhYAZAZWj4MrabyXSqT0aePZ9kvGiLR5TFIEij7k8VikgHUdoHvM5ALUwY2cKOZkgEQopAbBdbxncINipscj2lm0bxBsucEaLZfSBh6fHmb/yma21tCrSqoEYgVLADUXuBp6iaymsto4I6ogokWo1oojvaepCABHlgYiUxYfOBDByECYdnx3CESem3AYMkLtCotiGvbgcwekiieqaS0ZbG 2JtBKlNSo3TmCASM49UYm9zeYDBYhqZVlNiDfv0M21HFLUQOuhHyPEGc7jI187/AGm7H2w2Hqhxpow5idc2Nj0rItRGuCPlzE4biGym/wDAux8VRT318msTQ4svMfuvbMD0Mcemcu/XSV1klJXYauGAKn9cjJi1ss HHlNsxM9 ALnL9ZTyMW105fzMpBi987 67KpITdW4voW68vnJGG2yoyNOqO6GTS3CDgLRiphQTcEg9ND3Gh 8Cjj97RHHdd37x98Uqi546DUntAgAYX3ltbiDkfTUQlz4xX3yOA75n5RijQYNcsLcgPqeUdjSRaQ8XmRyH1kw1MpCrsCYhE/uxalWm7f7q5A/iNrfLX5S5CSvWrbSPrWMElkxoc42as8KsUftlDXSMipDvl6QpiJfSegg6dosw7vlH/03jN1HGGqstRQ6FENS6nQ S9r30NjHT4Ux1wv9kq3J3RZbgH JhkozvckC2ekaw/ivHUwqpiaihFCKFIFlW1gLf4V Ukr452jZwcU7Bl3WDBWBGQ/EDY2AAOonTp50bE HMZT3t/CVwE I 6cqttbsBbLPjwMZxmxcVTQu Groi/EzUqiqLmwuxFhnlJK MtoD/wCZW/6idAVH0JHrGsb4rx1am1Kriqr02 JWa4Od8/WXSVqaSZg8a9P4TkdRqDIlPSGIUt34Bpf2vEAVALUwHIGjG QPTK/pO34VQNJyD2Q0hvO1vNkL9LEzseHUfaUZoMRQK/tE0t5ltr17yXQ3Ct2JsdAASCOZPKDSOZ9JmMHUYbUK7zbvuLgbxIFwpyBNhJRsSeAAA4W0tFVTIGHYjEFAfKUDW4Xucxy9JZGRR8di1pIWOZ4DmZH2KWf9tU JvhHBV6Sp22xaooOY3lFu5zmgw tuEPa15Esm8VshaKsbbWMRSbD7yor7NZbvTa4OoOsuKmkawpyYSCFs2lvglrgg2tp84uKJQbygtbVRm1uajj2lhTGvp94zidZBFwmKSou8huPt0PKOMYVdAN1gACcieeXHnAUyJDVIPSTEqXU9pBqw8GdexkYCm2fYD9fWMf3ivMQ0PxTkP941f3zM4zb1Y4yv/9k=


----------



## RadishRose

:lofl:


----------



## CeeCee

Pickles is thirsty....


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Gary O'

Hey, you guys got this

I'll just cruise around the forum while you guys create

Please..... carry on


----------



## Tommy




----------



## CeeCee

Gary O' said:


> Hey, you guys got this
> 
> I'll just cruise around the forum while you guys create
> 
> Please..... carry on




No thanks, I’m not creative at all. 

That just happened to pop up on my Facebook feed and the Taproom was the perfect place to use it.


----------



## RadishRose

Gary, you've cruised long enough..... my bottle is running low.


----------



## Gary O'

Thing is, I've procrastinated thru the week to now, but we're having an unscheduled bunch of folks coming over today, tonight, and tomorrow.
Damn snow has melted and the roads are clear
So much for a quiet winter....


I'll get on it

Meantime, please have at it

It's refreshing and helps germinate ideas in the clogged head of mine


----------



## CeeCee

Gary O' said:


> Thing is, I've procrastinated thru the week to now, but we're having an unscheduled bunch of folks coming over today, tonight, and tomorrow.
> Damn snow has melted and the roads are clear
> So much for a quiet winter....
> 
> 
> I'll get on it
> 
> Meantime, please have at it
> 
> It's refreshing and helps germinate ideas in the clogged head of mine



No problem!  Enjoy your company!

If something pops up on FB I’ll post it but I’m not very creative on my own.


----------



## Gary O'

CeeCee said:


> No problem!  Enjoy your company!
> 
> If something pops up on FB I’ll post it but I’m not very creative on my own.


Don't take much to put a twisted scene in my frontal lobe

...like Pickles and Boodie humping...fighting that urge


----------



## RadishRose

Have fun Gary!


----------



## CeeCee

Pickles just wanted me to show you his DL To prove that he’s old enough in dog years to be at the Taproom.  He’s also old enough to be on the forum!


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> Don't take much to put a twisted scene in my frontal lobe
> 
> ...like Pickles and Boodie humping...fighting that urge



Wait a minute, I didn't see your post when I said "Have fun, Gary". No humping!!!


----------



## C'est Moi

Meanwhile, at Gary's place...  nthego:


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Wait a minute, I didn't see your post when I said "Have fun, Gary". No humping!!!



well, that's a bit late


----------



## StarSong

I went away for ten days for a trip to New Orleans and a Caribbean cruise.  Come back to find myself buying beer for a dog at Gary's pub.  

It's good to be home.  



Gary O' said:


> enter  Boudica


----------



## RadishRose

Missed ya SS.


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> I went away for ten days for a trip to New Orleans and a Caribbean cruise.  Come back to find myself buying beer for a dog at Gary's pub.
> 
> It's good to be home.



when yer away, the dawgs will play
Hell with the Carob Bean, how was Nawlins?


----------



## StarSong

Gary O' said:


> when yer away, the dawgs will play
> Hell with the Carob Bean, how was Nawlins?



I ate my way through that town and am eager to do so again.  An absolutely charming city.


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> I ate my way through that town and am eager to do so again.  An absolutely charming city.



'tis


----------



## Gary O'

warming up...


----------



## RadishRose

They look so cute!


----------



## StarSong

Long live Cosmo Kramer!


----------



## CeeCee

RadishRose said:


> They look so cute!



they sure do! 

Pickles is probably drooling though....not because of Boudicca but the pretzels.


----------



## RadishRose

CeeCee said:


> they sure do!
> 
> Pickles is probably drooling though....not because of Boudicca but the pretzels.



Boudica thinks Pickles is too short anyway


----------



## CeeCee

RadishRose said:


> Boudica thinks Pickles is too short anyway









He may be  short but he is clever!!


----------



## RadishRose

roflmao!


----------



## Keesha

CeeCee said:


> View attachment 61613
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He may be  short but he is clever!!


:lofl: CeeCee


----------



## Lara

Gary, these 3 pix remind me of your thread a little:







Four-of-a-Kind...






Royal Flush...


----------



## Gary O'

Yeah, that first one for sure

Hey, I best git on it


the weekly thing is getting a bit stretched


----------



## Lara

haha. My post was just a "commercial break". It's only been a week. You're doing G-r-r-r-reat! k:


----------



## Gary O'

Lara said:


> haha. My post was just a "commercial break". It's only been a week. You're doing G-r-r-r-reat! k:



Well, I'm on it

My mind is aflutter at the moment
Gotta take advantage of that when it happens


----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Gary O'

C'est Moi said:


>


----------



## Gary O'

Well now...thought's came....and they went

got distracted


ended up with this

...sorry


----------



## CeeCee

Poor Pickles!


----------



## RadishRose

yes, poor Pickles. Maybe Boudica will make it up to him, and make him a spaghetti dinner....


----------



## CeeCee

RadishRose said:


> yes, poor Pickles. Maybe Boudica will make it up to him, and make him a spaghetti dinner....




He’d like that


----------



## CeeCee




----------



## Gary O'

OH sure...Meanwhile at the trattoria


----------



## RadishRose

CeeCee said:


> View attachment 61900



omg that's too funny!


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> OH sure...Meanwhile at the trattoria



Yes, Gary it's time the trattoria went back to the taproom! The pups have had their fun and so did their owners! :love_heart:


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Yes, Gary it's time the trattoria went back to the taproom! The pups have had their fun and so did their owners! :love_heart:



you got it

Em was getting thirsty


----------



## C'est Moi

Ahhh, my "daily dose of Gary" always brings me a chuckle.


----------



## Gary O'

hmmmm....somewhat controversial 

oh, why not


----------



## StarSong

Ouch, because it's oh so true!  Very clever, Gary.


----------



## RadishRose

Yes, a clever way to reminds us.


----------



## Gary O'

didn't think I'd be this busy this winter

here's a quick short one


----------



## RadishRose

(Radi- lol)


----------



## CeeCee

Haha...funny!

Good answer Radi


----------



## Gary O'

Been doggin’ it

Busy winter

Here’s one with the old guard

Rather mild, gotta build up steam, get into it again


----------



## Gary O'

Well, end of winter is drawing nigh, and I have yet to work on my book.

Still gotta put all the fractured prose, scattered throughout my files, together, and compile into one humongous homogenized heap…..then edit edit edit.

So, the taproom will be shut, as tantalizing as it is to continue.

You guys have been great sports, and delightful patrons, where everyone knows yer na…..avatar.

…and that barkeep, Radi…she just plain rocked 

cheers



A bit after last call;


----------



## CeeCee

Thanks for the laughs!  Hope it’s only closed temporarily!


----------



## IKE

It was a good run bro......thanks.


----------



## Tommy

Thanks for a great thread, Gary.  It's been a little ray of sunshine.  Feel free to schedule a reunion at some point!

:bigwink:


----------



## Falcon

My  gut's  still  sore   from  laughing  so  hard.


----------



## RadishRose

Gary thanks for so much fun! I hope when you get caught up, you'll give us another. It doesn't have to be a regular thing.


----------



## Gary O'

Guys, I’ll be back
Can nay be helped

Again, thank you

But I best steel myself to this committed book writing gig, or it just won’t happen



This place is definitely a great break…if it don’t overtake me
Quite contagious here


----------



## Lara

Say What?!







Close the Taproom?? But...But...I just spent $6 on this wine, hah 
Well, you really should write your book. You're worth the wait


----------



## Lara

This reminded me of your Taproom Gary O'...


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## norman

:thumbsup1:





IKE said:


> It was a good run bro......thanks.


:thumbsup1:


----------



## Gary O'

It'll be reopening in the very near future

too much fun to be had 

thanks, guys


----------



## Gary O'

I'll just reopen with a soft easy one


----------



## Seeker

Gary O' said:


> I'll just reopen with a soft easy one




At least she was awake.....epper:


----------



## StarSong

Good one, Gary!


----------



## Gary O'

whilst I'm here


----------



## RadishRose

:lofl::lofl:


----------



## Sweetie Pie

Oh, I say, another drinking hole. 
Do I need a membership?


----------



## RadishRose

Sweetie Pie said:


> Oh, I say, another drinking hole.
> Do I need a membership?



No membership is needed Sweetie Pie, Just sit your sweet self down. I'm the bar maid and I have authority. (I think)


----------



## Lara

Those were fun Gary! Glad you're back! 
We're all dancing on the bar again!!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> No membership is needed Sweetie Pie, Just sit your sweet self down. I'm the bar maid and I have authority. (I think)



The barmaid always has the last word at the taproom…._*ye*__*s Gary O’*_








OK, serious (sorta)…Nobody is excluded from the taproom

They are, however, subject to somewhat ribald bawdy humor at their expense….


----------



## Gary O'

moving along


----------



## Sweetie Pie

RadishRose said:


> No membership is needed Sweetie Pie, Just sit your sweet self down. I'm the bar maid and I have authority. (I think)


----------



## RadishRose

You fit right in Sweetie Pie!


----------



## Gary O'

Sweetie Pie said:


>



Sweetie Pie Boop?

That could work


----------



## CeeCee

RadishRose said:


> You fit right in Sweetie Pie!




I agree...I’ve come across her elsewhere and she’s lots of fun!


----------



## Sweetie Pie

I am trouble, no doubt about it.
I cannot seem to be able to get an avatar, let alone a drink round here.
I will be back.


----------



## CeeCee

Sweetie Pie said:


> I am trouble, no doubt about it.
> I cannot seem to be able to get an avatar, let alone a drink round here.
> I will be back.




Haha...I used to be trouble but I’ve changed....I’m an angel now.


----------



## RadishRose

Sweetie Pie said:


> I am trouble, no doubt about it.
> I cannot seem to be able to get an avatar, let alone a drink round here.
> I will be back.



I'd serve you SP, but Gary has the keys to the bar.


----------



## Gary O'

Sweetie Pie said:


> I am trouble, no doubt about it.
> I cannot seem to be able to get an avatar, let alone a drink round here.
> I will be back.





RadishRose said:


> I'd serve you SP, but Gary has the keys to the bar.



Well now.....no pressure...yeah, right

I've got work to do on this'n

May be a bit risqué...ish

Somebody help get Sweaty Pie a Betty Boop avatar


----------



## Gary O'

meanwhile.....


----------



## hossthehermit

Gary O' said:


> Well now.....no pressure...yeah, right
> 
> I've got work to do on this'n
> 
> May be a bit risqué...ish
> 
> Somebody help get Sweaty Pie a Betty Boop avatar





"Sweaty Pie" ???????????  Oh, my ..............


----------



## Aunt Bea

CeeCee said:


> Haha...I used to be trouble but I’ve changed....I’m an angel now.



Your post made me think of this old quote from Mae West: _[FONT=&quot] “I used to be Snow White, but I drifted.”[/FONT]_


----------



## Gary O'

hossthehermit said:


> "Sweaty Pie" ???????????  Oh, my ..............


Wondered if anybody would pick up on that
(stole it from a Pickles cartoon)


----------



## Sweetie Pie

Oiy!!!! What is going on????
No more chat about my boops, or night sweats you lot. layful:


----------



## Sweetie Pie

That's OK I will drink alone.


----------



## RadishRose

Sweetie Pie said:


> That's OK I will drink alone.



No, Sweetie I'll drink with you...


----------



## Falcon

Please   pour me one   Blondie.  LUV  your   "hair-do".   Pant,  pant!


----------



## Gary O'

Heyyyyyy, somebody's got an avatar


...I've got work to do


----------



## Sweetie Pie

Who is naughty???
Surely not me.
I keep missing the OP.
Oh, I see, he is on his bike.

I will be back later for some service.


----------



## Sweetie Pie

I am dancing.


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Avon

Hi GaryO

Noticed at some point in time somewhere that you fish for what you call Steelheads ?( Returning Rainbows) and wondered how you fish for them?  Over here in the UK Rainbow Trout will not breed except in one small river for reasons unknown.  Sorry if wrong thread.  Avon, Fly Fisherman for eternity.


----------



## Sassycakes

I would really love to be a visitor at the Taproom. Maybe someday my wish will come true !


----------



## Gary O'

Sassycakes said:


> I would really love to be a visitor at the Taproom. Maybe someday my wish will come true !



Sassy, I’ve located yer avatar, but it doesn’t give me a full head view.

However, I’ll see what I can do with it.

Would love to see you in the taproom


----------



## RadishRose

I just wanna go back to work, but the Taproom's hours are up to the boss.


----------



## Lara

Well, the Taproom is kinda' like this...

A Taproom has winners and losers
Chain smokers and boozers
It's got yuppies and bikers
And thirsty hitchhikers
And the girls next door dress up like movie stars

Hmm, hmm, hmm I love a Taproom

It's got cowboys and truckers
Broken-hearted fools and suckers
It's got hustlers and fighters
Early birds and all-nighters
And the veterans talk about their battle scars

I love a Taproom
It's my kind of place
Just walkin' through the front door
Puts a big smile on my face
It ain't too far, come as you are

I've seen short skirts and high-techs
Blue-collar boys and cute country chicks
It's got lovers, lots of lookers
And dancing girls and hookers
And we like to drink our beer from a mason jar

Hmm, hmm, hmm, I love a Taproom

_Song by Toby Keith
__(A __little edited and credit to star-song for her #375 post of the music video)_


----------



## Gary O'

Lara said:


> Well, the Taproom is kinda' like this...



HAH!

good'n


----------



## Gary O'

Meanwhile.....

Back to pleasure as usual










yeah, I know, cut and paste

gotta get warmed back up


----------



## RadishRose

Yippee!


----------



## Sweetie Pie

Hello just thought I would pop in.


----------



## RadishRose

Sweetie Pie said:


> Hello just thought I would pop in.



Hi Sweetie!


----------



## Keesha

Hi Sweetie.


----------



## Seeker

> Back to pleasure as usual





:happy:


----------



## Gary O'

moving along


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Lara

Klingdon...had to google it. Your comic strip was funny without knowing but it was hilarious when I heard it on video. 

There's always one :laugh:.....


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


>



That's funny. Especially when she didn't know what he was REALLY saying. layful:


----------



## Gary O'

my rendition of an oldie


----------



## StarSong

Telling a man to calm down works almost as well.  

Thanks for the smile, Gary!


----------



## Gary O'

moving (slowly) along....


----------



## StarSong

:lofl:
I may try that when I'm feeling down, Gary!


----------



## StarSong

OMG, Gary... somehow I missed your Klingon strip.  Laughed out loud at that one, even though it's only 5:00 AM here and the hubs is asleep in the next room.  

In my early-mid twenties I frequented a neighborhood bar.  Think Cheers, only a lot busier.  It wasn't a singles meat market - more like a pub.  Kind of like your virtual tavern, only most people didn't get totally sloshed.  Maybe that's why I enjoy this thread so much.  It reminds me of a very special time, place and group of people that figured large in in my life for about five years  


Those were the days, my friend, we thought they'd never end.  

Me, back then...


----------



## Gary O'

starsong said:


> me, back then... View attachment 64931



whoa...ho!



EFFING WOOF!


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> In my early-mid twenties I frequented a neighborhood bar.  Think Cheers, only a lot busier.  It wasn't a singles meat market - more like a pub.  Kind of like your virtual tavern, only most people didn't get totally sloshed.  Maybe that's why I enjoy this thread so much.  It reminds me of a very special time, place and group of people that figured large in in my life for about five years



I've known that place too

more family than family

A second home in my very early years


----------



## StarSong

Gary O' said:


> whoa...ho!
> 
> 
> 
> EFFING WOOF!



Why, thank you!


----------



## norman

:magnify:*Woo Woo  *


StarSong said:


> OMG, Gary... somehow I missed your Klingon strip.  Laughed out loud at that one, even though it's only 5:00 AM here and the hubs is asleep in the next room.
> 
> In my early-mid twenties I frequented a neighborhood bar.  Think Cheers, only a lot busier.  It wasn't a singles meat market - more like a pub.  Kind of like your virtual tavern, only most people didn't get totally sloshed.  Maybe that's why I enjoy this thread so much.  It reminds me of a very special time, place and group of people that figured large in in my life for about five years
> 
> 
> Those were the days, my friend, we thought they'd never end.
> 
> Me, back then... View attachment 64931


----------



## Gary O'

an oldie

(my version)


----------



## JimW

Good one Gary! :laugh:


----------



## norman

:drinking:...one for the  road.


----------



## RadishRose

That's too funny... I loved the nine-iron part!


----------



## Sassycakes

:lol1::lol1::lol1:


----------



## StarSong

Ouch!


----------



## Gary O'

been busy

toyed with another oldie

forgive me

....aaaand a brief cameo of Sassy (she'll be  regular in no time)


----------



## norman

Nothing like a funny story to start the day...:lofl:





Gary O' said:


> been busy
> 
> toyed with another oldie
> 
> forgive me
> 
> ....aaaand a brief cameo of Sassy (she'll be  regular in no time)


----------



## JimW

:laugh:


----------



## StarSong

Thanks for the morning laugh!  I can always count on the crew at Gary's for a good time!


----------



## RadishRose

Hahaha! Sassycakes, you fit right in!


----------



## Sassycakes

Gary O' said:


> been busy
> 
> toyed with another oldie
> 
> forgive me
> 
> ....aaaand a brief cameo of Sassy (she'll be  regular in no time)





I loved this ! You really made me laugh out loud !:lol:


----------



## Gary O'

Thanks, guys

I gotta spend a bit o' time to turn Sassy's face, change expressions, stuff like that

but

she WILL be a regular


summer is here, so I hope to squeeze in a few episodes here and there between chopping next season's warmth



Cheers


----------



## norman

Gary O' said:


> Thanks, guys
> 
> I gotta spend a bit o' time to turn Sassy's face, change expressions, stuff like that
> 
> but
> 
> she WILL be a regular
> 
> 
> summer is here, so I hope to squeeze in a few episodes here and there between chopping next season's warmth
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers





:drinking:


----------



## Gary O'

A short ‘meh’ one

I’m pooped


----------



## StarSong

Better an LOL than a minus sign before the balance.


----------



## RadishRose

Good one Gary!


----------



## Butterfly

Gary O' said:


> my rendition of an oldie



FUNNY, Gary, glad you're back at it!  But I agree with StarSong that telling a man to calm down works almost as well!


----------



## Butterfly

Gary O' said:


> been busy
> 
> toyed with another oldie
> 
> forgive me
> 
> ....aaaand a brief cameo of Sassy (she'll be  regular in no time)



Funny, Gary -- I had to look twice at that one.  I must be getting old.


----------



## Butterfly

gary o' said:


> a short ‘meh’ one
> 
> i’m pooped



hahahaha


----------



## Gary O'

moving (slowly) along...








I gotta say here, some may not readily pick up on Em's last remark...


----------



## RadishRose

:laugh:


----------



## StarSong

Ninety degrees!  Hahahahaha!  Gary, you're a card.


----------



## Sassycakes

Gary O' said:


> moving (slowly) along...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta say here, some may not readily pick up on Em's last remark...



I'm really enjoying myself in the taproom ! Can I have another drink !:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Gary O'

Well, I butchered this’n

Spent too much time

Got impatient

No need wasting a bad effort

Another old joke


----------



## StarSong

Maybe it's an old joke to you, but it's new to me! :rofl1::rofl1:


----------



## RadishRose

OMG, LOL!!!

(Zorro  :applouse: )


----------



## Sassycakes

:lol1::lol1::lol1:


----------



## Gary O'

a short quick one


----------



## StarSong

Oh dear.  Another night of not getting any.


----------



## Gary O'

A rather low key one, but hey, it's the taproom


----------



## JimW

:laugh:


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## StarSong

Another early morning smile, courtesy of Gary's Taproom.  So glad to be a barfly at this pub!


----------



## RadishRose

So funny!!!


----------



## Gary O'

this one wandered a bit


and played the edge


----------



## StarSong

The women are harsh today, Em!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Gary O'

a rather drab one


----------



## StarSong

Gary O' said:


> a rather drab one



Good morning, Barkeep.  Got any champagne open?  Orange juice?  Ahh... never mind, how about a Bloody Mary, then.  Not too spicy, if you don't mind.  

Love today's sentiment!   

p.s. Keith should have his body donated to a medical school when he's done with it (sometime in the middle of the next century, I'd guess).  Surely researchers will discover that he stumbled on the precise combination of drugs, alcohol, tobacco, late nights, rock and roll, and all manner of sex with all manner of trashy groupies to extend and preserve human life.  Not to mention having a rollicking good time.


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> Keith should have his body donated to a medical school when he's done with it (sometime in the middle of the next century, I'd guess).  Surely researchers will discover that he stumbled on the precise combination of drugs, alcohol, tobacco, late nights, rock and roll, and all manner of sex with all manner of trashy groupies to extend and preserve human life.  Not to mention having a rollicking good time.



HAH!

great post


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


>



He's a keeper...of the flame


----------



## StarSong

1969



2019

What a difference 50 years makes.


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> 1969
> 
> 
> 
> 2019
> 
> What a difference 50 years makes.



Uh, yeah


----------



## Gary O'

a quick short one


----------



## JimW

:laugh:

Somethin about vaping that doesn't quite reach the aura of coolness or toughness that we thought smoking a real cigarette used to bring back in the day.


----------



## RadishRose

LOL, it's true about vaping!


----------



## Butterfly

Hey Gary -- i love all your new ones.  I was sorta out of pocket for several days, but I caught up on all of them today -- they really are funny, especially the one about the little head; it really cracks me up.  Also love the what's for dinner, Zorro one!


----------



## Gary O'

Butterfly said:


> Hey Gary -- i love all your new ones.  I was sorta out of pocket for several days, but I caught up on all of them today -- they really are funny, especially the one about the little head; it really cracks me up.  Also love the what's for dinner, Zorro one!



Thanks, fine lady

it's my busy season, but hope to contribute a scene or two from time to time


eh....time


----------



## Gary O'

Dang

been awhile


----------



## JimW

:laugh:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## StarSong

Love it!!!  :lol:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Falcon

:lol1:


----------



## Gary O'

Deep thoughts


----------



## RadishRose

ROFLMAO....whoops!


----------



## StarSong

LOL Gary and Rose.  I think many of us wouldn't mind laughing a small amount of our asses off.


----------



## Butterfly

Funny as usual, Gary.  What ever happened to that Irish priest you were going to throw in?


----------



## Seeker

Gary O' said:


> Deep thoughts




Job well done! I have tears.....


----------



## Gary O'

Butterfly said:


> Funny as usual, Gary.  What ever happened to that Irish priest you were going to throw in?




Ike (my priest rendition) is on some sorta sabbatical

I tend to shy away from using folks that aren't present

(not sure why, but if pressed, I'll come up with a reason)


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Butterfly

hahaha


----------



## StarSong

Ohhhh Gary!  You do make me laugh!  :lol1:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Gary O'

Oh, let's do a low key one

I mean, hey, it's the taproom


----------



## StarSong

This one is amusing but sure hits close to home.


----------



## RadishRose

Funny for sure, but agree with SS. Myself, I don't have any of these strange items.


----------



## Gary O'

There’s a wee tiny moral here…somewhere


----------



## StarSong

Hahahahaha!  Love both punchlines.  Well done, Gary!


----------



## norman

*​funny*


----------



## Sassycakes

Gary O' said:


> There’s a wee tiny moral here…somewhere


----------



## RadishRose

layful:


----------



## Seeker

Gary O' said:


> There’s a wee tiny moral here…somewhere



:lofl:


----------



## Butterfly

HAHAHA


----------



## jujube

Hilarious, as usual, Gary.....


----------



## Gary O'

Well now, that certainly did it

Thanks, M

Funny, with all the to do, the scene ain't all that funny


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> Well now, that certainly did it
> 
> Thanks, M
> 
> Funny, with all the to do, the scene ain't all that funny


Au contraire!  The description of the cabbie made me laugh!


----------



## StarSong

I was thinking that very cabbie had obviously driven in NY for a while, because I remember being stuck in Manhattan traffic with him.


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> I was thinking that very cabbie had obviously driven in NY for a while, because I remember being stuck in Manhattan traffic with him.



You're lucky. I got stuck with this-


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> You're lucky. I got stuck with this-



Ooh La La!!!


----------



## Gary O'

This played the edge a bit


----------



## Seeker

Gary O' said:


> This played the edge a bit



Yea.... might be pushin' the condiments a bit too far..


----------



## Gary O'

Seeker said:


> Yea.... might be pushin' the condiments a bit too far..




I know

I had a mental battle whether to post or not

Guess who won?


----------



## Aunt Bea

_"I thank the Lord for the night time ..." _- Neil Diamond


----------



## StarSong

I'm just hoping this doesn't spur a mad rush for rescue bulldogs and mayonnaise...


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> I'm just hoping this doesn't spur a mad rush for rescue bulldogs and mayonnaise...


Now THAT'S funny


----------



## Gary O'

a rather short, wry one

as usual...Radi rules


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> a rather short, wry one
> 
> as usual...Radi rules


You crazy, crazy man!


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> You crazy, crazy man!


no argument

I do what I can (in other words, what the white coats let me do)


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## StarSong

Hahahahaha!  Love both punchlines!


----------



## RadishRose

9 feet through shag carpet....


----------



## Aunt Bea

The 70s were an odd time in our history.


----------



## Gary O'

crap....wrong thread


----------



## RadishRose

Aunt Bea said:


> The 70s were an odd time in our history.


----------



## StarSong

I rented several apartments in the 70s that featured shag carpet.  Ugh...  What a nightmare when something small was dropped on the floor - it was like hunting through a tiny forest.


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> I rented several apartments in the 70s that featured shag carpet.  Ugh...  What a nightmare when something small was dropped on the floor - it was like hunting through a tiny forest.


Try using a scythe?


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> Try using a scythe?



Would have destroyed the contact lenses we seemed to always be hunting down


----------



## Butterfly

StarSong said:


> Hahahahaha!  Love both punchlines!




Me, too.  the Tap Room is always funny.  Go, Gary, Go!


----------



## Butterfly

Gary O' said:


> This played the edge a bit



Funny, Gary!


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## RadishRose

Em's soul mate, LOL


----------



## StarSong

Hahahaha!


----------



## Gary O'

Em tries a new tack


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> Em tries a new tack


"Like a Clydesdale" omg, lol


----------



## StarSong

Thanks for explaining why shoppers buy two ciabatta loaves at a time.  Didn't realize they were useful for various forms of self defense.


----------



## Aunt Bea

StarSong said:


> Thanks for explaining why shoppers buy two ciabatta loaves at a time.  Didn't realize they were useful for various forms of self defense.



Also gives new meaning to the term sourdough!


----------



## Gary O'

Em's dissertation stolen from Cheers


----------



## hossthehermit

Cheers , Cliff ............


----------



## StarSong

I remember that bit well from Cheers and was happy for the recounting.  The addition of RR's commentary really put it over the top!  Well done, Gary!


----------



## Gary O'

A bit of a quick, lazy one


----------



## Butterfly

Love it!


----------



## Gary O'

This one never really took off

But

Here it is anyway


----------



## StarSong

Nothing wrong with eating ramen noodles on reused paper plates as long as the beer is cold, the company good, and the bartender good looking!

I understand those priorities, Gary!


----------



## Gary O'

I overworked this'n a bit too much

Ran outa places to go with it

but here....


----------



## StarSong

I'm cool with that as long as WM doesn't encroach on the SF observation deck.


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> This one never really took off
> 
> But
> 
> Here it is anyway


No more carping!!!!


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> No more carping!!!!


How's about a little, here 'n there?

OK, OK, no more craping...ahem....carping
Yer the barkeep


----------



## Gary O'

Carpless tunnel here


----------



## mike4lorie

I should try that with the wedding I have coming up... LOL...


----------



## StarSong

"Maybe next time."


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> "Maybe next time."
> View attachment 74549


I know, right?


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> I heard from Cee Cee. She has been ill with a few issues and so has her dog Pickles.
> 
> She had to have Pickles euthanized Saturday.
> 
> She is under doctor's care and will get better and come back to SF when her strength and well being is improved.











The taproom will remain closed this evening


----------



## Gary O'

This turned a bit random
More like typical taproom stuff


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> This turned a bit random
> More like typical taproom stuff


The sad thing is someone probably did go like that,,,,, like Lupe Velez, sorta.


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> The sad thing is someone probably did go like that,,,,, like Lupe Velez, sorta


Ho Lee Crap!
Don't make me google her (I have no idea who she was)


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> Ho Lee Crap!
> Don't make me google her (I have no idea who she was)


Old time actress committed suicide by taking pills, but first got all dressed up and arranged herself as beautifully a she could on her bed, wanting to be remembered for her tragic beauty

When the pills started doing their work, she had to vomit, ran to the bathroom and died with her head in the toilet.


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> When the pills started doing their work, she had to vomit, ran to the bathroom and died with her head in the toilet.


Oh


----------



## Aunt Bea

_"The first time you buy a house you see how pretty the paint is and buy it. The second time you look to see if the basement has termites. It's the same with men."  _- Lupe Velez


----------



## StarSong

Since we're already digressing and in non-forum life I'm known as the queen of digression (Ok, maybe in forum life, too - but that in itself is a digression):

My mother never wanted to put people out of their way.  A kinder, more considerate lady would have been difficult to find.  She also was rather embarrassed by the less appealing, animal side of human existence.  

So now that the stage is set, here's how a conversation went down with her about 25 years ago:

_Mom:  If I were going to commit suicide I'd empty the food from the chest freezer, climb inside, and close the door._
Me: Why the freezer over pills? 
_Mom:  Because if I froze to death nobody would have to clean up after me.  Nothing would escape my bladder or bowels.   I'd die peacefully - just go to sleep as I got colder and eventually die_. 
Me: First of all, unless you had the door propped open you wouldn't freeze to death, you'd suffocate first - a death that leaves the victim with a very unattractive facial expression, by the way.
Secondly, you don't think all that stuff would freeze inside you before you became unconscious, do you?  What's there would come sliding out, even if your body is 85 degrees instead of 98. 
Third, can you imagine how difficult it would be on the cops and firemen to have to pry you out of a freezer? They'd surely have to thaw you out some first, no doubt because those body fluids would adhere you to the bottom of the freezer like an unwrapped steak.

She was extremely disheartened to consider these new wrinkles to what was obviously her go-to plan for exiting this world if it ever came to that. 

p.s. She died in 2014 after a massive stroke.


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> Old time actress committed suicide by taking pills, but first got all dressed up and arranged herself as beautifully a she could on her bed, wanting to be remembered for her tragic beauty
> 
> When the pills started doing their work, she had to vomit, ran to the bathroom and died with her head in the toilet.


What a hilarious story.  Love it!


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> _"The first time you buy a house you see how pretty the paint is and buy it. The second time you look to see if the basement has termites. It's the same with men." _- Lupe Velez


reminds me of a poster along those lines


----------



## Butterfly

Gary O' said:


> This turned a bit random
> More like typical taproom stuff



Well I tripped over my dog once and ended up on crutches for six months and then in one of those walking boot things.  But I wasn't eating frosting.

The dog was fine; me, not so much.


----------



## Gary O'

Butterfly said:


> Well I tripped over my dog once and ended up on crutches for six months and then in one of those walking boot things. But I wasn't eating frosting.
> 
> The dog was fine; me, not so much.


Y'know, my mother had that happen, too
She was semi-retired
Bought an old motel on the beach to keep stacking up money while she lived there
One winter her pipes froze
Grabbed a wrench to turn the valve off in the crawl space
Her German shepherd tripped her with his tether, while she was going down the back door stairs
Broke her collar bone
She still managed to find a way to crawl into the crawl space and get the valve turned off
Tough ol' bird
She was in her seventies

Just as mean


----------



## Gary O'

callin' this low key one 'sliders'

hey, it's a taproom


----------



## StarSong

Gotta go with Em on this one.  I hate when that happens!


----------



## Gary O'

Forensic forebodings?


----------



## StarSong

Rose, sometimes you gotta bypass the glass and head straight for the bottle!  Well done, GF!


----------



## CeeCee

Gary O' said:


> The taproom will remain closed this evening



Thanks!  I’m finally better physically......there is still a huge hole in my heart though...losing Pickles is harder than I ever imagined and I’ve lost my husband and mother.

Pickles was by my side for 11 years.....and I really mean by my side.  Still cry at least once every day..even in public.

I’m hoping with time...this will get easier.  I’m sure it will...did with husband and mother.

I haven’t read all the posts regarding Pickles...will do it some day though...too hard now.


----------



## CeeCee

I didn’t put him in an urn but this was his treat holder and an old collar.  The pic in the dog is hard to make out but it’s him as a puppy and I think he’s wearing that collar.


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> View attachment 75946


That's so sweet.


----------



## Gary O'

back to taproom drudgeric shenanigans


----------



## C'est Moi

I love Radi.   She's my favorite.


----------



## Gary O'

C'est Moi said:


> I love Radi. She's my favorite.


Mine too
Don't tell her
She already runs the place


----------



## hossthehermit

I stop the microwave at 1 second so I don't hafta hear the beeping ,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## hollydolly

hossthehermit said:


> I stop the microwave at 1 second so I don't hafta hear the beeping ,,,,,,,,,,,,


 Haha!! I do that too....


----------



## StarSong

"I stop the microwave at 1 second to feel like a bomb defuser"


I can so relate to this - Instead of buying them in the vitamin aisle, I fill capsules with turmeric. Makes me feel like Walter White. 
I've always broken slightly toward the bad...


----------



## RadishRose

My grandson always does that and never clears it!


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## StarSong

Say it ain't so, Rose, say it ain't so!!!  (I'd have gone with, "Tell the rest of the story.  You know every woman on that bus stood up for the remainder of their journeys.")  

p.s. Solomon also could have said the older or fatter one.


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> Say it ain't so, Rose, say it ain't so!!!  (I'd have gone with, "Tell the rest of the story.  You know every woman on that bus stood up for the remainder of their journeys.")
> 
> p.s. Solomon also could have said the older or fatter one.


Like myself, Solomon wasn't so wise that day, lol.
Good one, @Gary O' !


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> "Tell the rest of the story. You know every woman on that bus stood up for the remainder of their journeys."


I do love how you think, Song


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'

a bit edgy, but.....


----------



## StarSong

"Spending all that time in the closet had to pay off somehow"


----------



## RadishRose

Hilarious!


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Butterfly

Gary O' said:


>


Radish Rose really hit this nail on the head.  A great curse!  All those enemies will end up looking like raccoons -- been there, done that.


----------



## Butterfly

StarSong, if you find that  moisturizer, PLEASE let me know the name of it -- I'll buy a case.


----------



## RadishRose

Butterfly said:


> Radish Rose really hit this nail on the head.  A great curse!  All those enemies will end up looking like raccoons -- been there, done that.


Yes! Let's hope we get an opportunity to actually say that to someone.


----------



## StarSong

Gary O' said:


>


Thanks for having my back, Rose.  Forget the Teamsters, the gal-pal union is the strongest on the planet.  
As many men have learned to their utter dismay.


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> Thanks for having my back, Rose. Forget the Teamsters, the gal-pal union is the strongest on the planet.
> As many men have learned to their utter dismay.


Gotta say here, I so love off the cuff, spontaneous, ad lib humor.
I think it's called wit.
...and you ladies all have it.
Thank you for all the remarks throughout this thread...makes my day

I've seen attempts at spontaneity from folks that don't have an inkling....but they keep trying.
Sadly, those are usually live, one on one.
There's a name for that too, but it's not wit


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## StarSong

Hahahaha!  Love this one, @Gary O'!    
Rose, I suspect you're doing karmic penance for being a member of the Women's Temperance Movement in a previous life.


----------



## StarSong

Which isn't to suggest that preventing kisses on those sour lips was a big hill to climb.


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## RadishRose

@Gary O'


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## jerry old

Gary O
Over the top!   as usual
There are too many threads to locate the one I  'remember, but can't find-anyway- there is a thread of old ads, one has a kid *'Going Blind'*
from that type of behavior. 
(If you go to 'what's New and keep pressing the button you'll find find 'ancient threads','  somewhat interesting seeing what the topics were
a few years ago.)


----------



## Gary O'

jerry r. garner said:


> there is a thread of old ads,


Prolly in the *Days Gone By* dept of the *Senior Discussions *section....Maybe in the *Old Adverts* thread


----------



## Gary O'

A bit of a mild one


----------



## jerry old

The best parts are where the dialogue has been stated, then the characters look at the audience, as if to say: 'What'a you think about that?"
Your posting humor, with strong element of philosophy  The humor modifies  the thinking portion within the characters verbal presentation..

Now, you topping that with the appearance of Double RR (the lady with a head full of brains.))
who gives an analysis for us dullards.
Double RR's statement adds greatly to the presentation.
I know clever and I recognize bright, especially very bright. 

I'm reluctant to apply a description as unique, but I don't have another word that more accurate.


----------



## Gary O'

jerry r. garner said:


> The best parts are where the dialogue has been stated, then the characters look at the audience, as if to say: 'What'a you think about that?"


Wy, thank you, Jerry
Or, they're trying to digest what's just been said
But, I like your take, too


----------



## jerry old

Post 649

I wondered why I pissed myself when drunk; now I realize it was me body purging itself of dead brain cells.
Double RR tell Gary O-"Stop it now, just stop it!"


----------



## jerry old

(I've neglected your post last few days, doctors and such)

All I want to know is where do I get me one of them five-legged dogs.


----------



## Butterfly

Gary O, you're great, as usual.  Your posts always brighten my day.


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> This one never really took off
> 
> But
> 
> Here it is anyway


Crape Diem?


----------



## Gary O'

Butterfly said:


> Your posts always brighten my day.


That's the intent, kind lady

and you have brightened mine


----------



## Gary O'

Been awhile


----------



## RadishRose

LOL...."making their language totally out of tattoo symbols" omg!


----------



## StarSong

"Coffee, yer on the bench.  Alcohol, suit up."  Gonna use me that one, for sure!


----------



## Butterfly

Gary, I like the one about seizing the wrong day -- I've done that several times in my life.  Trouble is, you don't know you've done that till it's all over with.


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Butterfly

Good one, Gary!


----------



## StarSong

Ahhhh.... Sister Morphine.  Now you're talking, Rose!

Say what you will about big pharma, they do make the most sublime drugs....


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## StarSong

I've heard a theory that auto-correct is actually controlled by tiny helpful elves that live inside our electronic devices. 
Problem is, they're usually drunk. 

Perhaps they spend a bit of time in the Elf Taproom...


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## StarSong

I've got just the thing for you, RR.


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## StarSong

Pfffttt.... most of the vegetable kingdom is made up of lazy slackers.  

Potatoes are to the rest of the vegetables as cocoa beans are to the fruit world.  Gotta love the over-achievers!


----------



## RadishRose

"cucumbers with anxiety"  lololol


----------



## Gary O'

A bit of a mild day at the taproom


----------



## RadishRose

But it's true! It just sounds so weird.


----------



## StarSong

Sometime my response to "Have a nice day" is "Don't tell me what to do.  You're not the boss of me."  

Granted, that's usually during a conversation with my grands, and with smiles on our faces.  
The 4 and 7 year old set find me hilarious.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> But it's true! It just sounds so weird.


It sounds like something Tony Soprano might have said, "Enjoy your next 24 hours" while muttering under his breath, "because that's all you're gonna have..."


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> It sounds like something Tony Soprano might have said, "Enjoy your next 24 hours" while muttering under his breath, "because that's all you're gonna have..."


So true!!! LOL


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> It sounds like something Tony Soprano might have said, "Enjoy your next 24 hours" while muttering under his breath, "because that's all you're gonna have..."


That was the intent, and I also experimented with putting in wording like that, but it kinda ruined the funny

Good call


----------



## StarSong

Gary O' said:


> That was the intent, and I also experimented with putting in wording like that, but it kinda ruined the funny
> 
> Good call


Being from NY and of Italian descent, I'm well versed with the practice of implied threats.


----------



## StarSong

Ok, so I was at the library today and after I checked out the librarian said, "Have a nice day."  

I couldn't help myself... Yes, I did.  I very cheerfully said, "Have a nice 24 hours!"

From the look on her face I'm pretty sure she put a notation on my account that I need to be watched.


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## RadishRose

"..........today's smokey eye"   Hilarious!

You're very observant, @Gary O' ! 
LOL. If we don't believe in ourselves, we just look like raccoons.


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> Ok, so I was at the library today and after I checked out the librarian said, "Have a nice day."
> 
> I couldn't help myself... Yes, I did. I very cheerfully said, "Have a nice 24 hours!"
> 
> From the look on her face I'm pretty sure she put a notation on my account that I need to be watched


Oh, I can just see that
Librarians are easy marks
I can well imagine her thought pattern the next 24 hours

We're doing some shopping today
I gotta find the right cheery cashier


----------



## StarSong

Gary O' said:


> Oh, I can just see that
> Librarians are easy marks
> I can well imagine her thought pattern the next 24 hours
> 
> We're doing some shopping today
> I gotta find the right cheery cashier


I'm expecting you to report back, Gary!


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> I'm expecting you to report back, Gary!


Well, it didn't happen
Nobody said 'have a nice day'

I think all the cashiers are onto me

Moving along;


----------



## StarSong

Gary O' said:


> Well, it didn't happen
> Nobody said 'have a nice day'
> 
> I think all the cashiers are onto me
> 
> Moving along;


That sort of teleporting happens on a regular basis in nursing homes.  Residents fall asleep in wheelchairs by the nurses desk and the next thing they know they're in their beds.  

Be careful what you wish for...


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> That sort of teleporting happens on a regular basis in nursing homes. Residents fall asleep in wheelchairs by the nurses desk and the next thing they know they're in their beds.
> 
> Be careful what you wish for...


See!? There's always something to look forward to


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## StarSong

Oh Gary, you are a scoundrel.  And I mean that in the best possible way!


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> Oh Gary, you are a scoundrel. And I mean that in the best possible way!


I do what I can


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## StarSong

Rose, that's a mic drop comment.  I got nothin' but appreciation.


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


>


----------



## StarSong

Hahahaha!  Both jokes are big winners!  
I'd be rolling on the floor laughing but am not about to let go of my coffee.


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## RadishRose

A squeaky toy! You can't imagine how much I'm laughing.... and the funeral flowers into the crowd, omg!


----------



## StarSong

What a riot on the squeaky toy - that would sure answer the question of did she or didn't she?  
Tossing the bouquet at a funeral? Now that's right up there with Seinfeld's Festivus.


----------



## RadishRose

From the bar down the street......


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


>


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Butterfly

Gary O' said:


>


LOVE IT!


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gardenlover

Love these, keep em coming. Brillant, would make a great book.


----------



## Gary O'

Gardenlover said:


> Love these, keep em coming. Brillant, would make a great book.


'tis a bit of an adventure

I've filched too much of the stuff for a book
But, hey...the internet? My little playground

Thanks, GL.....glad to entertain...my only intent


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


>


----------



## Gary O'

Looks good on ya, Radi






Jus' gotta be careful at times



a new explanation for the term 'tipsy'


----------



## RadishRose

hahahahahaha!!  

Genius!


----------



## StarSong

Gary O' said:


> Looks good on ya, Radi
> 
> View attachment 86928
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jus' gotta be careful at times
> 
> View attachment 86929
> 
> a new explanation for the term 'tipsy'


Ooh, ooh!  Me too, me too, please Gary!  I've often said, a woman is never fully dressed without a tiara.


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> Ooh, ooh! Me too, me too, please Gary!



OH....Okaaayyy

Anything to keep Starry happy


----------



## Gardenlover

Gary O' said:


> OH....Okaaayyy
> 
> Anything to keep Starry happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 86973


LOL - Is that a rare and priceless Scooby Doo crown?


----------



## Gary O'

Gardenlover said:


> LOL - Is that a rare and priceless Scooby Doo crown?


Good call (it's the only one I could find in the toy dept...hope she likes it)


----------



## StarSong

Oh Gary, you know me surprisingly well considering that we haven't met in person.  I'm a woman who enjoys the arts of whimsy, tomfoolery and silliness.  Love my new tiara!  Think I'll have a drink to celebrate the new accessory!


----------



## Gardenlover

StarSong said:


> Oh Gary, you know me surprisingly well considering that we haven't met in person.  I'm a woman who enjoys the arts of whimsy, tomfoolery and silliness.  Love my new tiara!  Think I'll have a drink to celebrate the new accessory!


Why, tomfoolery is my middle name.


----------



## Gary O'

Gardenlover said:


> Why, tomfoolery is my middle name


Oh, let's jus' make that statement a tad bit more believable


----------



## Gardenlover

Gary O' said:


> Oh, let's jus' make that statement a tad bit more believable
> 
> View attachment 87130


That is funny!   My wife couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Gardenlover

My wife said you forgot the horns halo.


----------



## Gary O'

Gardenlover said:


> My wife said you forgot the horns halo


Somehow, they show thru without the visual

The halo....not so much


----------



## Gary O'

moving along


----------



## Gary O'

'twas the season


----------



## StarSong

I somehow missed the last couple of Tavern postings until just now.  Felt like I was bingeing a Netflix mini series. Loved seeing them, then depression set in upon realizing I have to wait for the next installment.


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## StarSong

Calling Cliff Clavin, calling Cliff Clavin. 

And here he is with an explanation: "Actually Em, it's a little known fact that Godfathers pay for their godsons' dancing lessons, ensuring future generations of made men will be light on their feet.  When suited up in their 2X tutus, tights and ballet shoes, dese guys can daintily tiptoe through the tulips with nary a sound.   Particularly when they're in Flaarida." 
"Barkeep Rose, I do believe I'll have another brewski."


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> Flaarida.


  Yep, LOL!  

Gary's InstaCart is on the way with that brewski I pulled for ya...


----------



## Gary O'

It's a wash


----------



## Aunt Bea

_"I am a marvelous housekeeper. Every time I leave a man I keep his house."_ - Zsa Zsa Gabor


----------



## StarSong

"Washing 30 minutes
Drying 60 minutes
Putting away, 7-10 business days"


----------



## Sassycakes

Gary O' said:


> It's a wash



Keep them coming.they are all Great !


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


>


 "YouTwitFace"....too funny!


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 89579 "YouTwitFace"....too funny!


They should be called that now!


----------



## Keesha

StarSong said:


> "Washing 30 minutes
> Drying 60 minutes
> Putting away, 7-10 business days"


Sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## StarSong

Good to know.  I've come across more than one human jellyfish in my time...


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Butterfly

Keesha said:


> Sounds reasonable to me.



Me, too.


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Aunt Bea

Radi is definitely the glue that holds the taproom together.


----------



## mike4lorie

Always so true Gary, thank you for putting it in more perspective... Always Well Done!!
Cheers to YOU!!


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## StarSong

Better make sure that your Woofer doesn't read this thread lest she morphs into a Biter.


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## StarSong

Definitely a mic drop moment.


----------



## RadishRose

Love it!


----------



## Gary O'

food (water) for thought


----------



## StarSong

@Gary O', I'll never look at another bottle of Evian water the same way again.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'

Well now, looky there, a double post....and I can't do a freaking thing about it


----------



## StarSong

It's cheaper, you get more feet, and they never get embarrassed by a snuggle.


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## StarSong

Bears killed him!!


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## RadishRose

First live murder on TV, I think. Nope, can't go back after that.


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> First live murder on TV, I think. Nope, can't go back after that.


If I recall correctly, and it's pretty well seared in my memory, he got his guts blown out by Jack Ruby.  His brains remained where they were.  Didn't even have to Google this to double check.

Not to veer off topic, but as it is my wont, I beg your indulgence, fellow pubsters.

I moved to Hollywood in 1970. One day I was strolling behind a family of tourists on Hollywood Blvd. The parents were reflecting aloud about some of the celebrities named in the stars as they walked past. Their son, about 10 years old, asked about one who was unfamiliar to him. The mom said, "Oh, he's been dead a while."

The kid said, "Really? Who assassinated him?"

I thought to myself: JFK in 1963, Malcolm X 1965, RFK 1968, MLK 1968. Yeah, that'd be where my mind would have gone,too, if I were his age.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


>


Yup.  Just as I remembered it.


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> I moved to Hollywood in 1970. One day I was strolling


Sorry, those few words immediately sent my mind to some Eric Burdon lyrics;


I was once out strolling
One very hot summer's day
When I thought I'd lay myself down to rest
In a big field of tall grass
I lay there in the sun
And felt it caressing my face
As I fell asleep and dreamed
I dreamed I was in a Hollywood movie
And that I was the star of the movie
This really blew my mind
The fact that me, an overfed long-haired, leaping gnome
Should be the star of a Hollywood movie
But there I was
I was taken to a place
The Hall of the Mountain King
I stood high up on a mountaintop
Naked to the world
In front of
Every kind of girl
There was long ones, tall ones, short ones, brown ones
Black ones, round ones, big ones
Crazy ones
Out of the middle
Came a lady
She whispered in my ear
Something crazy
She said
Spill the wine, dig that girl
Spill the wine,…


----------



## StarSong

That song reminds me of those days, it came out summer, 1970.


----------



## Butterfly

StarSong said:


> It's cheaper, you get more feet, and they never get embarrassed by a snuggle.




And they don't grow up and wanna borrow the car.


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'

Gimme a corona...….with cough


----------



## Aunt Bea

That ain't right, it's funny but it just ain't right!


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## RadishRose

Mine is just a coffee table.


----------



## Gary O'

vegging out at the taproom


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## StarSong

You say potato, I say vodka.  I'm gonna have to remember that one!


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> vegging out at the taproom


Until I started leaning toward the sunlight...


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## RadishRose

Probably imbeciles.


----------



## Gary O'

Just got the latest pic of my greatgrand Saul

On the left, with his buds

Of course a taproom scene immediately came into vision;


----------



## RadishRose

OMG, Their cuteness totally took my mind off the dialogue.
Your little Saul is so adorable in his little hat. I love his name too.


----------



## Davey Do

With all due respect to RadishRose, of course.


----------



## Davey Do

Last Christmas at the Taproom....


----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Gary O'

Love the renditions, Davey

Gotta keep it a tad cleaner though
The doctor visit went over the edge a bit


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> OMG, Their cuteness totally took my mind off the dialogue.
> Your little Saul is so adorable in his little hat. I love his name too


Oh, he's a cutie, alright

Those cheeks!


----------



## StarSong

Poopaholics!  

Please bring Saul along to the Taproom whenever you've got the inclination. If DNA runs true, he'll have plenty of cockeyed wisdom to share.


----------



## Davey Do

Thanks for the advice, Gary O. This I shall do.

I guess this one who have been more appropriate:



Please don't bounce me out of the Taproom! Please?!


----------



## Gary O'

Davey Do said:


> Please don't bounce me out of the Taproom! Please?!


No worries
You got this

Thanks for bein' a good sport about it


----------



## StarSong

Davey Do said:


> Thanks for the advice, Gary O. This I shall do.
> 
> I guess this one who have been more appropriate:
> 
> View attachment 95055
> 
> Please don't bounce me out of the Taproom! Please?!


Gameboy?  Now there's a term I haven't heard in a couple of decades!


----------



## jerry old

Naw, the original was much funnier


----------



## Gary O'

jerry old said:


> Naw, the original was much funnier


No argument (old joke that it is)
But funny only needs to go so far
Being creative within certain boundaries is the challenge


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'

Just a short quick one


----------



## Gary O'

Corona cruise


----------



## mike4lorie

Gary O' said:


>



We used to have a one-eyed cat, and the whole neighbourhood called her one eye and fed her, she was huge... I dunno why I replied to that, but I did...


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## StarSong

This one is laugh-out-loud funny.  Twice!  Particularly well done, @Gary O'!


----------



## jerry old

Em kind of makes sense to me


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## StarSong

@Gary O' - another double-header winner!!!


----------



## Gardenlover

@Gary O' thanks for this thread


----------



## Gary O'

Gardenlover said:


> thanks for this thread


Here for ya, Pard

How 'bout a Wuhan bump


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Butterfly

Thanks for the humor, Gary.  We sure need it right now.


----------



## C'est Moi

Butterfly said:


> Thanks for the humor, Gary.  We sure need it right now.


Yep.   And I love it that RadishRose is "social distancing."     Keepin' it topical.


----------



## Gary O'

Crony virus?


----------



## RadishRose

C'est Moi said:


> Yep.   And I love it that RadishRose is "social distancing."     Keepin' it topical.


I wondered what happened to me.


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> I wondered what happened to me


Oh, you'll be appearing

I jus' have to determine a residence...…..


----------



## C'est Moi

Gary O' said:


> Oh, you'll be appearing
> 
> I jus' have to determine a residence...…..


----------



## Gary O'

RR doing some R&R


----------



## RadishRose

Here's your order, Em-


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Here's your order, Em-



Heh...just realized Garfield's favorite was lasagna....not ravioli.....had to change it


----------



## RadishRose

Here Garfield, ya big baby!


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'

Not LOL funny, but pertinent 

Yeah, that's the word


----------



## RadishRose

Took me a minute. 

Don't touch your  face, either.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary O' said:


> Not LOL funny, but pertinent
> 
> Yeah, that's the word


Gary, Is that Radi's stash of toilet paper in the background?


----------



## Gary O'

Aunt Bea said:


> Gary, Is that Radi's stash of toilet paper in the background?


Well...….Yeaaaah


----------



## RadishRose

That just the wallpaper @Aunt Bea .


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> That just the wallpaper @Aunt Bea .


Ca-lassy!


----------



## Gary O'

Good communication is rather essential when using personal protective equipment


----------



## StarSong

Hilarious, @Gary O'!  ^^^^


----------



## Ken N Tx

StarSong said:


> Hilarious, @Gary O'!  ^^^^


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## StarSong

I miss the full bar crew and went tripping back through old taproom pages this morning.  Lots of smiles.  

Those were the days, my friends, we thought they'd never end...


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> I miss the full bar crew


Yeah, I'm gonna bring 'em back.....creatively


----------



## RadishRose

Well, it's about time






And if that's the case, hurry up girls!


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> Well, it's about time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if that's the case, hurry up girls!


I'm right behind you, Rose!  Even bringing my own glass so you won't have to rinse it out - just keep topping it off for me, Girlfriend!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Save me a seat!


----------



## Gary O'

Can keep the crony virus gang away for only so long.....

A short quick one


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> *crony virus gang*


LOL, brilliant!


----------



## Gary O'

Just a little point


----------



## Butterfly

Gary O' said:


> Just a little point



Excellent point!


----------



## StarSong

Thanks for the bra sharing, Rose.  But I'm wondering who's tending bar because I don't seem to have a drink in front of me.  

I'll have a dirty martini, please. Heavy on the dirty. Also a straw, Barkeep, if you don't mind.


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> Thanks for the bra sharing, Rose.  But I'm wondering who's tending bar because I don't seem to have a drink in front of me.
> 
> I'll have a dirty martini, please. Heavy on the dirty. Also a straw, Barkeep, if you don't mind.


As soon as I get this thing off my head; I'm all tangled up.


----------



## RadishRose

@Gary, I'll be laughing over that image forever!


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## RadishRose

Good ones. Needed a laugh!


----------



## StarSong

Love them both, @Gary O'!  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Gary O'

Not all that funny, but, you know, pertinent


----------



## RadishRose

Ain't it da truth!


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'

Life in Em's new world


----------



## Gary O'

Been awhile

a quick short one


----------



## mike4lorie

The sad thing is, when this is all over, you can't return the TP... Go Figure...


----------



## C'est Moi

mike4lorie said:


> The sad thing is, when this is all over, you can't return the TP... Go Figure...


Well thankfully there is no "use by" date.


----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Gary O'

Calling this one *'misc'




*


----------



## RadishRose

....Turning down the car stereo so you can see better.....Hahahaha, yes, I've been know to do that!


----------



## Davey Do

RadishRose said:


> ....Turning down the car stereo so you can see better.....


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> ....Turning down the car stereo so you can see better.....Hahahaha, yes, I've been know to do that!


Especially when it's raining.


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> Especially when it's raining.


LOL exactly!


----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Gary O'

the taproom......months from now

Open

limit 3

with elbow room


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## StarSong

My favorite Tavern appears to be very well stocked.  Not a complete surprise, what with liquor being considered a necessity.  So Rose's medicinal remedy seems to be in no immediate danger of supply chain shortages.  Whew on that one!    

More good news?  Em's potential slide into Alzheimer's would likely be a mostly seamless transition, so we've got that going for us.


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> My favorite Tavern appears to be very well stocked.  Not a complete surprise, what with liquor being considered a necessity.  So Rose's medicinal remedy seems to be in no immediate danger of supply chain shortages.  Whew on that one!
> 
> More good news?  Em's potential slide into Alzheimer's would likely be a mostly seamless transition, so we've got that going for us.


You said it, Sistah! Great commentary.


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> My favorite Tavern appears to be very well stocked.


Yeah, I had to get a bit creative due to the six foot rule and the guys usually being in close proximity
Cut/pasted from a behind the bar pic for Radi's appearance with their separation 

But......neglected her and Em's


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, I had to get a bit creative due to the six foot rule and the guys usually being in close proximity
> Cut/pasted from a behind the bar pic for Radi's appearance with their separation
> 
> But......neglected her and Em's


Didn't even notice. Radi's not worried about Em's proximity.....she's got enough alcohol in her to blow up a nuclear reactor.


----------



## Gardenlover

Love the bar stock, but you need some Hess cabernet sauvignon 2016, in MHO.


----------



## Gary O'

Gardenlover said:


> you need some Hess cabernet sauvignon 2016, in MHO.


B-B-B-B-B-but, it's just a taproom
I mean, I'd hafta change the name to something like 
*THE HURRRSSSPP & HURFENFLUFI






*


----------



## Gardenlover

Gary O' said:


> B-B-B-B-B-but, it's just a taproom
> I mean, I'd hafta change the name to something like
> *THE HURRRSSSPP & HURFENFLUFI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now we're talking...


----------



## RadishRose

Bbbb-but Gardy, Germans can't make red wine!


----------



## Gary O'

So, as is my practice, I gotta replace my good SF friend JimW (Jaydub)
He hasn't been on here since early Oct (I do miss him)

Gardenlover (now, our very own 'Gardy') has become a willing player 

I gotta play with his face a bit, but he'll be active...oh, yeah (heh heh)


----------



## RadishRose

Hi Gardy and welcome!


----------



## Gary O'

Goin' easy outa the gate


----------



## C'est Moi

Gary O' said:


> I gotta play with his face a bit, but he'll be active...oh, yeah (heh heh)


 O... rly??


----------



## Gary O'

Stayin' mild for a bit


----------



## RadishRose

I used to LOVE olive loaf when I was a kid!


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> I used to LOVE olive loaf when I was a kid!


I was meh on olive loaf but LOVED cream cheese and olive sandwiches.  Still do!


----------



## Ken N Tx

RadishRose said:


> I used to LOVE olive loaf when I was a kid!





StarSong said:


> I was meh on olive loaf but LOVED cream cheese and olive sandwiches.  Still do!


----------



## RadishRose

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 106699


Yum, but were they dirty? LOL


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> Yum, but were they dirty? LOL


Yup.  Adding olive juice to the cream cheese made it spreadable and so, so, so so delicious!


----------



## Gardenlover

RadishRose said:


> I used to LOVE olive loaf when I was a kid!


When I was a little guy I used to eat these right out of the package. It drove my poor mother nuts. Little did she know it was just the beginning.


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> I was meh on olive loaf but LOVED cream cheese and olive sandwiches. Still do!


Yeah, I couldn't get into it...maybe the name 
But, cream cheese? I'd enjoy a pâté of dead fly guts if cream cheese was involved


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## RadishRose

they are so small now,,,,


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> they are so small now,,,,


Yeah, had to shrink it down for the CV spacing


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> they are so small now,,,,


It is rather tedious, isn't it

Hokaaaaay

I need to play with Gardy's head a bit more, but;


----------



## StarSong

Gary O' said:


>


Gummy bears? Good.  Chocolate covered gummy bears?  Divine.  
I only share them with people I really, really love.  And only then if I can't figure out how to keep them all to myself.


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> Gummy bears? Good. Chocolate covered gummy bears? Divine.
> I only share them with people I really, really love. And only then if I can't figure out how to keep them all to myself.



I'm not so into the gummies

Now, Jelly Bellies?
I really don't quite know how many I can ingest in one sitting
Me and my grandson had a contest
I ate what was left of his
Silly boy


----------



## RadishRose

Yeah, we don't need no stinking CV distancing! Make us big again!


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Did you know Gummies come from seaweed?


I'll write that down somewhere

Don't tell me where Jelly Bellies come from
Especially if it's where chitlins come from


----------



## StarSong

Gary O' said:


> I'll write that down somewhere
> 
> Don't tell me where Jelly Bellies come from
> Especially if it's where chitlins come from


Life is better with a few mysteries left uncovered and unsolved.


----------



## Gary O'

Yes, oh yes it is

I loved chitlins for a spell 
Bein' a northern boy down south, didn't quite know what they were
Just loved 'em

*'Loved'* 'em….in the past tense


----------



## Gary O'

Busy season.....been awhile


Now, where were we


----------



## StarSong

@Gary O', my Italian grandmother often served 7-10 course holiday meals including antipasto, soup, a fish course, pasta course, meat course, fruit & cheese course, nuts, salad, desserts, cordials.  I've got the order wrong on some of it, but we sat around the table for hours.  The kids would get bored with adult conversation and head out to play with our cousins, then returned to the table when there was more food.  
Treasured memories!


----------



## RadishRose

Hey thanks, Gary... we're big again!

( Starry, for many years I enjoyed the Italian holiday food at the home of close friends. OMG.)


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## RadishRose

Never, in a million years would I ever have thought about that!  LOL.
Gardy's lookin' pretty good these days.


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Gardy's lookin' pretty good these days.


Yeah, had a little outside help from Gardy

He's gonna take up a bit more slack from Em
A tag team, sorta


----------



## StarSong

I'm looking pretty snockered - think it's got to do with the Colonel's tiny body.  Good 'un, @Gary O'!


----------



## Treacle

I'm a newby here. Just read all the comments for what Gary O started. I haven't got a clue what any of you are on about but I'm hurting so much from laughter. Don't think I can take much more   . Am I glad I found this Forum. Haven't laughed so much in years.


----------



## Gary O'

Treacle said:


> Haven't laughed so much in years.


Mission accomplished


----------



## Gary O'

Keeping it mild.....maybe watered down


----------



## Treacle

Too much !


----------



## jerry old

"Recipe!" yuk, yuk, yuk 
 I examined a bottle of water long ago, thinking  'well there is
something else besides plain water.'
nope there pushing water, just plain water...


----------



## Gardenlover

I never thought I'd buy water or dirt, but I've bought both.


----------



## Gary O'

Gardenlover said:


> I never thought I'd buy water or dirt, but I've bought both


Yeah, out here, that pumice soil we have from Crater Lake (Mt Mazama's eruption) don't grow much
Heh, I just bought 8 2CF bags of dirt for $8.59ea
Sure, it was Miracle Grow...but, damn

However, our water we could sell
38°F all year
...and so pure


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Treacle

Gary O' said:


>


You got me again!


----------



## StarSong

Oh Gary, you make me laugh!


----------



## StarSong

StarSong said:


> Oh Gary, you make me laugh!
> 
> View attachment 110477


Think I'll channel Lily for a bit as my new avatar.


----------



## RadishRose

Is this the party to whom I am speaking?


----------



## Gary O'

A bit of a mild one

No bang for the buck, so to speak


----------



## Gary O'

One more, then beddie bye


----------



## Treacle

Gary O' said:


> A bit of a mild one
> 
> No bang for the buck, so to speak


I think laughing gas would be less effective than this!  The look on the faces and 'conversations' are so funny . Do I need to get a life ☺


----------



## Treacle

Gary O' said:


> One more, then beddie bye


This is too much. I am in tears


----------



## RadishRose

I know, I live for these!


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> I know, I live for these!


Same here!


----------



## Gary O'

This one may be scraping the barrel in taste
…..and maybe a bit vague in places (which is prolly a good thing)

(sigh)...compulsions


----------



## StarSong

Quick, someone get Rose a few Xanax.  I have a feeling she's going to need a steady supply.


----------



## Treacle

Gary O' said:


> This one may be scraping the barrel in taste
> …..and maybe a bit vague in places (which is prolly a good thing)
> 
> (sigh)...compulsions


Trying to hold it back !!!! You got me. I think I need pro -depressants not anti    Way to go Radish Rose. I'll be joining you soon. It's too much. It's the faces and mundane conversations. Hilarious. Plot definitely lost, have to go.


----------



## Sassycakes

*These always brighten my mood !   *


----------



## jerry old

Gary you think there are people out there that have not experienced black out?

My sister always said, "Two drinks are my limit, I don't have to become drunk to have
a good time."
I always thought she was stretching the truth.


----------



## jerry old

An issue of privacy:
Cowboys take blue pills.
When they go into deep brush their not searching for cows.


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Treacle

Treacle asks : did you forget your towel and shampoo?!!!!!!!


----------



## Butterfly

Hey Gary -- Em's droopy face and mouth are looking more and more like my neighbor's Great Dane.  Or maybe the GD puppy is looking more and like EM as he (puppy) grows up.


----------



## RadishRose

Scissors!


----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


>


Starry calls it "lunch", LOL! Quick, someone get her a bowl of soup.


----------



## RadishRose

Ya know, Em does look rather like a Great Dane, now that Butterfly mentioned
 it.


----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Treacle

Gary O' said:


>


Motivation Gary O' motivation!!!!!!!!  


(No cat was harmed in the making of this picture)☺


----------



## StarSong

@Gary O' and @RadishRose: I'm gonna have to borrow that oh, so frequently needed line,"You need a tissue - you have some bullshit on yer lip!"


----------



## Davey Do

StarSong said:


> ,"You need a tissue - you have some bullshit on yer lip!"


----------



## Gary O'

Radi's Survivalist Tactic


----------



## Treacle

Know what you mean Radish Rose. It's a skill worth mastering. Useful in many a situation me thinks !!!! ☺


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## MarciKS

You're a hoot!


----------



## Davey Do

Back in the 80's, after reprimanding a friend's son for his behavior, I said to my friend, "I hope I didn't overstep my boundaries".

"You would have overstepped your boundaries", my friend replied, "If I would have had to take my son to the emergency room!"


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## RadishRose

Every time I think it can't get any better, it does!


----------



## Gary O'

This got rather lengthy...and involved

Oh well, it's the taproom


----------



## StarSong

I'll supply Radi's line: 
If you’re waiting for me to care, I hope you brought something to eat, ‘cause it’s gonna be a _really_ long time.


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> I'll supply Radi's line:


Well done, Starry

well done

(I woulda put Radi in, but ran outa room)


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> Well done, Starry
> 
> well done
> 
> (I woulda put Radi in, but ran outa room)


Let's just say Starry answered that one, cuz she really did!


----------



## Gary O'

Moving along


----------



## StarSong

Hahaha! I'll laugh with and at this crew - the point being that I'm laughing at all.  An unexpected, happy turn of events after a mostly sleepless night. 

Thanks for the giggles, @Gary O'. Your timing is perfect!


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> An unexpected, happy turn of events


Happy for you!!!!


----------



## hellomimi

Hahaha...love it Gary!


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## StarSong

It takes some doing to get fired from a volunteer job so that was one of my finer accomplishments.  I hate to brag but love the kudos.  Thanks for the nod, @Gary O'.  

Now, everybody start marching down, down, down. It's a loooong staircase so just kwitcherbitchin. 

p.s. The stock market and I aren't friends either. I feel your pain.


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## peramangkelder




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'

Up up and away


----------



## StarSong

Well that sure quieted down the peanut gallery, didn't it, Rose?


----------



## Gary O'

Meanwhile

Radi's world


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> Meanwhile
> 
> Radi's world


Wow, I sure didn't see that coming!


----------



## RadishRose

EVERY FRIDAY NIGHT****
AT
GARY 'O'S TAPROOM
The  Famous
*GARY O's WILD FLAMENCO DANCERS*
_no cover, 2 drink minimum




Featuring the King of Flamenco
The Great Em

With a Special Appearance by
Senorita Starry_
​


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Featuring the King of Flamenco
> The Great Em


DAMN!
I shoulda put Em in for the guy!


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> DAMN!
> I shoulda put Em in for the guy!


That's ok, Radi likes the real dummy better.


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Butterfly

Gary O' said:


> One more, then beddie bye



That working in White Castle one is one hell of a blackout, Gary.  I think at that point I'd be considering a permanent place on the proverbial wagon.  Of course, Em has that slow girl on the fry-o-later to consider . . . .


----------



## Butterfly

Gary O' said:


> This one may be scraping the barrel in taste
> …..and maybe a bit vague in places (which is prolly a good thing)
> 
> (sigh)...compulsions



One seems bigger than the OTHERS?  Hmmm . . . .


----------



## Butterfly

Gary, you are an absolute HOOT!!!  Great remedy for my coronavirus doldrums.


----------



## Gary O'

Butterfly said:


> One seems bigger than the OTHERS? Hmmm . .


Heh, glad somebody picked up on that'n
I sorta squeezed that one in and quickly moved on to another subject


----------



## StarSong

I'm still laughing at this one:


----------



## Gary O'

slow day at the taproom


----------



## StarSong

@RadishRose, you might want to try Bazooka.  Nobody crosses you when you're chawing a loaded weapon.


----------



## RadishRose

That's right, Starry!


----------



## Gary O'

Just a quick short one


----------



## Gary O'

The wake up call


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## StarSong

Em's wife nailed it.  Got nothing to add here.


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> Hahaha! I'll laugh with and at this crew - the point being that I'm laughing at all. An unexpected, happy turn of events after a mostly sleepless night.



Business as unusual


----------



## StarSong

Love this! ♥♥♥

p.s. Gotta ask though, which of you fellers was sporting facepaint? Rose got me once, but who's responsible for the other lipstick tattoo?


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> Gotta ask though, which of you fellers was sporting facepaint? Rose got me once, but who's responsible for the other lipstick tattoo?


Wondered if you'd catch that

It was me


----------



## hellomimi

@Gary O', who's the handsome guy second to the left?


----------



## Treacle

Gary O' said:


> Wondered if you'd catch that
> 
> It was me
> 
> View attachment 124126


Looking good @Gary O'  after the house move.


----------



## StarSong

Treacle said:


> Looking good @Gary O'  after the house move.


Time in the Taproom has been known to restore the soul, relax the body, and smooth out the worries.    
Ohmmmmmm..... Uhmmmmmmm.... Ummmmmmm..... Ummm, Rose? Would you hit me again please?


----------



## Treacle

StarSong said:


> Time in the Taproom has been known to restore the soul, relax the body, and smooth out the worries.
> Ohmmmmmm..... Uhmmmmmmm.... Ummmmmmm..... Ummm, Rose? Would you hit me again please?


But does it smooth out the wrinkles @StarSong ? Just asking


----------



## StarSong

Treacle said:


> But does it smooth out the wrinkles @StarSong ? Just asking


Absolutely... when I check the mirror after a stint in the Taproom my wrinkles have magically blurred some, much like old movie stars who were filmed through gauze.  

The more I drink, the blurrier they get.


----------



## Gary O'

hellomimi said:


> @Gary O', who's the handsome guy second to the left?


I'm gonna assume 2nd *from* left (correct me if I'm wrong)
That's our very own* Gardenlover*
aka *Gardy* here at the taproom


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> Wondered if you'd catch that
> 
> It was me
> 
> View attachment 124126


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> Time in the Taproom has been known to restore the soul, relax the body, and smooth out the worries.
> Ohmmmmmm..... Uhmmmmmmm.... Ummmmmmm..... Ummm, Rose? Would you hit me again please?



Here ya go Starry!


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 124142
> Here ya go Starry!


Thanks, Rose.  Need to keep my blur going!


----------



## Gary O'

Truth.....or WTH?


----------



## Butterfly

StarSong said:


> Absolutely... when I check the mirror after a stint in the Taproom my wrinkles have magically blurred some, much like old movie stars who were filmed through gauze.
> 
> The more I drink, the blurrier they get.




They say the girls all get prettier at closing time -- I think it's the same phenomena.


----------



## Gary O'

Been awhile

Now, where were we

Ah, yes...


----------



## StarSong

I double dog dare anyone to disagree about zombies riverdancing.  They were um born umm died ummm revived for it.

Poor Em.  Sounds like Em's wife had been building up her grudge collection for a while.  Might want to make that a coupla shots on the house, Rose.  Medicinal purposes.  

I'm no shrink but it seems to me that a fella doesn't bring this up unless he's been recently pierced a few times with the pointy end of that stick.


----------



## jerry old

all captions  are home runs...Zombies can do river dance, how about brake dancing. 

(I have viewed the Zombie show twice, each was appox 10 minutes.  Apparently, the best method of dispatching a zombie is to
stat him in the top of the head)


----------



## RadishRose

jerry old said:


> all captions are knocked are home runs...Zombies brake dancing doing river dance


?????


----------



## RadishRose

"Start a fire in your house....."   LOL!!


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> Poor Em. Sounds like Em's wife had been building up her grudge collection for a while. Might want to make that a coupla shots on the house, Rose. Medicinal purposes.


----------



## Pepper

What is this place?  I never saw it before.  Is there an exit?  I think I'm scared....


----------



## Gary O'

Pepper said:


> What is this place? I never saw it before. Is there an exit? I think I'm scared....


Don't be scared, sweet Pepper

Go back to page one and scroll
You'll find yer salt in no time


Or, at the very least, you'll be well seasoned

Cheers


----------



## Pepper

Is that a challenge?

I Accept!


----------



## Gary O'

Pepper said:


> Is that a challenge?
> 
> I Accept!


If you can remain awake thru these 43 pages, you've earned yer spurs


----------



## Gary O'

Gary O' said:


> Any others wanna play?



A willing member wishes to enter the taproom....

A bit of a short cameo for our dear @hellomimi


----------



## StarSong

Gary O' said:


> A willing member wishes to enter the taproom....
> 
> A bit of a short cameo for our dear @hellomimi


Let's be honest, Rose.  More often than not our guardian angels are saying pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Gary O'

A bit of a tedioush one


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> A bit of a tedioush one


"talking in curshive"....  LOL!


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


>


"I should cut your head off with the little doggie".....
Or, blow it off with the little cannon!


----------



## StarSong

I played Monopoly as a kid and then again along with my own children but can't say I ever loved the game.


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> I played Monopoly as a kid and then again along with my own children but can't say I ever loved the game.


Yah,  liked it, not loved.
As an "adult" I had more fun playing Electronic Battleship.


----------



## Sassycakes

Gary O' said:


> Been awhile
> 
> Now, where were we
> 
> Ah, yes...



*Gary,you never fail to make me smile (and laugh)!  *


----------



## Gary O'

Well now
This one became a bit lengthy


----------



## StarSong

"No, I hate myself now."  Literally laughing out loud!


----------



## Gary O'

Just a short truism from Em


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary O' said:


> Just a short truism from Em


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Sassycakes

Gary O' said:


> Just a short truism from Em


*
Sad but true !*


----------



## StarSong

And the Seniors all shouted, "Amen!"


----------



## Gary O'

'Tis the season


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> 'Tis the season


That was good!


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## StarSong

Just the one?  Rose, you slay me!


----------



## Gary O'

Murphy's virus law


----------



## Gary O'

truth or....


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Treacle

We know this one @Aunt Marg


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


>


----------



## Treacle




----------



## StarSong




----------



## Davey Do

Gary O', we applaud you and your creations.


----------



## Gary O'

Davey Do said:


> Gary O', we applaud you and your creations.


Love you (and yer stuff) too, Sir Davey


----------



## Davey Do

Gary O' said:


> Love you (and yer stuff) too, Sir Davey


----------



## Sassycakes

*Gary O Your taproom posts always put me in a better mood. Keep em coming!*


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## StarSong

Might want to tip that bottle few more times to steel yourself for what's ahead, Rose. 
To paraphrase the late, great Bette Davis, you'd better fasten your seat belt, it's going to be a bumpy week.


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## RadishRose

Wicker furniture, yup! LOL


----------



## Gary O'

'Tiz the season


----------



## StarSong

I'm waiting on that chocolate bar, guys.  
Dark chocolate, if you please. 
Milk chocolate is for children under the age of ten. 
White chocolate is for people whose taste buds are non-existent, which explains why they eat what is essentially Crisco with a little sugar mixed in.


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> I'm waiting on that chocolate bar, guys.
> Dark chocolate, if you please.
> Milk chocolate is for children under the age of ten.
> White chocolate is for people whose taste buds are non-existent, which explains why they eat what is essentially Crisco with a little sugar mixed in.


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> Dark chocolate, if you please.
> Milk chocolate is for children under the age of ten.
> White chocolate is for people whose taste buds are non-existent, which explains why they eat what is essentially Crisco with a little sugar mixed in.


Got that soooooo right, little sister

May yer stocking ......ahem...cookie be filled


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


>


Me, too.


----------



## Gary O'

Well now

after further review


----------



## StarSong

A 500 batting average will get you in the Hall of Fame, Gary.  You're at 999 so no worries - you're still sure to get in on the first ballot.


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> A 500 batting average will get you in the Hall of Fame, Gary. You're at 999 so no worries - you're still sure to get in on the first ballot.


Well, I did fire the proofreader......soooooo




I'm out of a job


----------



## RadishRose

Come back!


----------



## StarSong

@RadishRose - set up a couple of rounds on the house.  That should rouse him from his slumber.


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> @RadishRose - set up a couple of rounds on the house.  That should rouse him from his slumber.


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Come back!


*HAH!*

I never left

Only the proof reader got canned

It's a multilevel staff.....of one
Just a loss of one salary (a fourth of zero dollars)

Now, about those drinks......


----------



## Gary O'

I best git back at it


----------



## jerry old

Barmaids have a tongue like barbwire; dealing with Em-a club would be more appropriate.
Sic um double R
GO' is back in form


----------



## StarSong

Nicely done, @Gary O'!  

The setup:
Do you have something harder than water?
Ice.  

Then the _coup de grâce:_
I've got heels higher than your standards.  

Uh oh.... Em's gonna need that ice because Rose just burned him a good one!


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> Nicely done, @Gary O'!
> 
> The setup:
> Do you have something harder than water?
> Ice.
> 
> Then the _coup de grâce:_
> I've got heels higher than your standards.
> 
> Uh oh.... Em's gonna need that ice because Rose just burned him a good one!


 I don't know when, or IF, I'll stop laughing!


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## StarSong

Well if this isn't the ever-loving, blue-eyed truth, I don't know what is!


----------



## Pepper

StarSong said:


> Well if this isn't the ever-loving, blue-eyed truth, I don't know what is!


Blue-eyed truth?  That reminds me of the saying "Free, White, and 21"


----------



## StarSong

Pepper said:


> Blue-eyed truth?  That reminds me of the saying "Free, White, and 21"


Not sure about the origins of the expression, but I doubt they were racist since it was frequently used by my Italian relatives - and not a one of them had blue eyes.  
Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.


Ah, but not just any cigar


----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Gary O'

A bit mundane, but , hey, not every day is exciting


----------



## StarSong

I've got the pizza, chocolate and cookies all packed up, Rose.  Where are we headed?


----------



## Sassycakes

Gary O' said:


>


*Gary O you are the best! I look forward to looking at your taproom!*


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> I've got the pizza, chocolate and cookies all packed up, Rose.  Where are we headed?


Anywhere you say, Starry. You have the pizza and the sweets. I'll pick up some wine.

Hey, maybe Sassy's house.


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> I've got the pizza, chocolate and cookies all packed up, Rose. Where are we headed?





RadishRose said:


> Anywhere you say, Starry. You have the pizza and the sweets. I'll pick up some wine.
> 
> Hey, maybe Sassy's house.


B-B-B-B-But....

What'll happen to the taproom?


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> B-B-B-B-But....
> 
> What'll happen to the taproom?


Hahahaha, it's only a 3 hour tour. We'll be right back.... 
I could never leave our Taproom!


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Hahahaha, it's only a 3 hour tour. We'll be right back....


----------



## StarSong

24 pizza doughs spent 48 hours doing a cold rise in the fridge, going from this:



To the staging counter in my garage:


To being shuttled to my favorite taproom for sharing with my compatriots:


----------



## RadishRose

What beautiful pies! You're the best Starry!


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> What beautiful pies! You're the best Starry!


They're slightly undercooked because we're freezing them and giving them to friends who can't come to our parties this year, so the reheating process will finish off the crusts without burning them.

There's an oven in the back room of the Taproom, right @Gary O'?


----------



## Sassycakes

RadishRose said:


> Anywhere you say, Starry. You have the pizza and the sweets. I'll pick up some wine.
> 
> Hey, maybe Sassy's house.


----------



## Sassycakes

RadishRose said:


> Anywhere you say, Starry. You have the pizza and the sweets. I'll pick up some wine.
> 
> Hey, maybe Sassy's house.


----------



## Gary O'

They say it's twice as good at Sassy's


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> There's an oven in the back room of the Taproom, right @Gary O'?


If there isn't, there *will* be
(give me a day or two)


----------



## Davey Do

Gary O' said:


> A bit mundane, but , hey, not every day is exciting.


Au contraire!


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Hahahaha, it's only a 3 hour tour. We'll be right back....


'a three hour tour'

I just now realize the connotation

You guys be careful
Especially if Em is the skipper

Three hours could turn into three years


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> 'a three hour tour'
> 
> I just now realize the connotation
> 
> You guys be careful
> Especially if Em is the skipper
> 
> Three hours could turn into three years
> 
> View attachment 139220


OMG, I am laughing so hard! It finally hit ya.

 Hey, that's a nice wrap you gave me, thanks!

(We're already back anyway)


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> There's an oven in the back room of the Taproom, right @Gary O'?


Duh
Just to the left

Waitin' to finish yer creations to a golden treasure



While we wait, Gardi is creating .....something



*Em!...what in hell are you doing in there?*


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## StarSong

Happy thought: the more we drink the smarter Em becomes.  Round about closing time, he starts to move into genius territory.


----------



## Pepper

Can I get coffee in here?  I don't allow myself liquor anymore, otherwise I'd ask for a draft beer.


----------



## StarSong

Pepper said:


> Can I get coffee in here?  I don't allow myself liquor anymore, otherwise I'd ask for a draft beer.


Do you smoke weed?


----------



## Pepper

Sad to say I can only do THC gelcaps.  Can't smoke anymore.  Tried 3 at once last night.  N-I-C-E!


----------



## StarSong

Pepper said:


> Sad to say I can only do THC gelcaps.  Can't smoke anymore.  Tried 3 at once last night.  N-I-C-E!


That'll work!


----------



## Gary O'

Pepper said:


> Can I get coffee in here? I don't allow myself liquor anymore, otherwise I'd ask for a draft beer.



A brew is a brew in this brew haus


----------



## RadishRose

I must say @Gary O' that kitchen is amazing. Em standing next to the oven door that says "Fat Boy's "- too funny!


----------



## StarSong

I'm whipping up a fresh batch for ya'!


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> I'm whipping up a fresh batch for ya'!
> View attachment 139397


Great operation you've got going there Starry! I feel right at home in your kitchen.


----------



## StarSong

Notice my Christmas apron. It fits right in the Taproom ambience.


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> Notice my Christmas apron. It fits right in the our Taproom ambience.


I did notice. That's what made me feel so at home, hahahaha.


----------



## Sassycakes

Gary O' said:


>


*   Gary O, Your taproom gets better and better each minute!*


----------



## Gary O'

Sassycakes said:


> Gary O, Your taproom gets better and better each minute!


Sassy, yer a sweetheart.
Glad to put a smile on some faces.


----------



## Gary O'

fine...doin' fine


----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Gary O'

I made a boo boo


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Davey Do

Abraham Lincoln said something like, "Nearly any person can stand adversity. If you truly want to test a person's character, make them use a computer with slow internet service!"

Heavy.


----------



## Gary O'

A bit short....and not too sweet (playing the edge)


----------



## StarSong

Gary O' said:


> A bit short....and not too sweet (playing the edge)


I wish this weren't so close to the truth for a lot of Americans.


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> I wish this weren't so close to the truth for a lot of Americans.


Yeah, I gotta get off this subject 

Just swilling beer

lo-o-o-ots of beer


----------



## StarSong

We just put a fresh keg in the kegerator. We're currently pouring Racer5, and Figueroa Mountain's Paradise Pilsner, plus plenty of bottles of various sorts.  

Hubby & I don't actually drink much beer but under normal circumstances we have frequent parties and gatherings. Wish the taproom gang could swing by for a party.


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> We just put a fresh keg in the kegerator. We're currently pouring Racer5, and Figueroa Mountain's Paradise Pilsner, plus plenty of bottles of various sorts.







StarSong said:


> Hubby & I don't actually drink much beer




Define 'much'


----------



## StarSong

I have 2-3 glasses a week.  Hubby a bit more.  When it's warm out our intake increases.  Today it's going up to 71 so I might indulge in a short one.


----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> I have 2-3 glasses a week. Hubby a bit more.


Actually, I don't have that much
Maybe a couple tall ones a month
Now, in summer, when I'm thirsty, I can do a half case in pretty short order, but only when I'm toiling.

Heh, in my youth, coffee and beer were the only liquids I drank.
Kinda fun letting 'em fight it out

Now? water, and lots of it
along with maybe three to four cups of coffee
Juice with meals
Unless there's some BBQ within reach
Then it's Michelob Amberbock


----------



## StarSong

I drink mostly coffee, herbal tea and water.  Some evenings I'll concoct a mixture that's 1/4 box wine, 3/4 water.  A margarita or similar once a month or so, a bit more often in the summer.  Never juice or milk.  

What I like about having a kegerator, besides the obvious entertaining aspect, is the ability to draw a short one.  4-5 ounces is often all I want.  Just a few slugs do me just fine.  We keep various sized glasses nice and frosty in the freezer section of the kegerator.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Gary O' said:


> Actually, I don't have that much
> Maybe a couple tall ones a month


I only drink on days that end with "Y"
.


----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Gary O'

'Tis the season


----------



## StarSong

Come Christmas morn, Em might find himself on the business end of a rope necklace.


----------



## RadishRose

Gary O' said:


> 'Tis the season


So simple, yet so funny!!!


----------



## Gary O'

*Merry Christmas everbody!!!

*


----------



## Ken N Tx

Gary O' said:


> *Merry Christmas everbody!!!
> 
> View attachment 141562*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Bea

Merry Christmas!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sassycakes

*I love visiting the Taproom, especially when I need a laugh. Please keep them coming.

Merry Christmas*


----------



## RadishRose

A bag full of cats! How wonderful. Any mice in the Taproom are short-lived.


----------



## Gary O'

Holy Crap....I forgot me!

OK, now......it's a Merry Christmas


----------



## RadishRose

I wondered about that; thought you were the one taking the photo.


----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


>





*I'm in*


----------



## Gary O'

The day after


----------



## Davey Do

Back in '03, I had been a nursing supervisor at a community mental health clinic for a year when I got fired. I was pretty disgusted over the whole thing, thought I'd give up nursing, and make freelance art my full time job. But around that time, Wrongway Regional Medical Center was having a job fair and nurses got a $50 gift certificate for just filling out an application. I thought, "What the heck, $50 is $50!"

Wrongway hired me on the spot for more money than I made as a supervisor, and I worked there for 17 years.

Some say, "I was looking for a job when I found this one!"

I could say, "I wasn't looking for a job when this job found me."


----------



## Gardenlover

Gary - the gang is getting thirsty.


----------



## RadishRose

and I'm having trouble meeting the rent. Sweetie.


----------



## Gary O'

Gardenlover said:


> Gary - the gang is getting thirsty.





RadishRose said:


> and I'm having trouble meeting the rent. Sweetie.


Sorry, babes

Gotta knock out some *Home Tweet Homes*


----------



## RadishRose

Awww, sorry. We understand.


----------



## StarSong

Gary O' said:


> Sorry, babes
> 
> Gotta knock out some *Home Tweet Homes*



What about your loyal customers?  
Every day we come to the taproom to see who's hanging around, but no joy lately.


----------



## RadishRose

Well, we can have_ this _kind of "Tap" room until Gary gets back.....


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> Well, we can have_ this _kind of "Tap" room until Gary gets back.....


Ooh!  I like it!  Break out your dancing shoes, Rose, and let's party!!!!

p.s. I keep watching this over and over. The Nicholas Brothers were something else, weren't they?


----------



## Gary O'

Y'know, Davey Do seems quite capable......


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> Ooh!  I like it!  Break out your dancing shoes, Rose, and let's party!!!!
> 
> p.s. I keep watching this over and over. The Nicholas Brothers were something else, weren't they?


Yes! I'd forgotten their names, but I first saw them in a clip from a Cab Calloway show, I believe.


----------



## Gary O'

RadishRose said:


> Well, we can have_ this _kind of "Tap" room until Gary gets back.....


It may be quite awhile before I *'get back'*

I've got two more tiny abodes and I'll have four on the shelf

But

I'm on a writing jag, and gotta go with it when it happens
I've promised myself to finish the book for the last three winters
Hoping this is *THEE* winter

I do miss the heck outa you guys


----------



## Ken N Tx

Gary O' said:


> Y'know, Davey Do seems quite capable......


Not the same....


----------



## Davey Do

Gary O' said:


> It may be quite awhile before I *'get back'*


iVolvo con carne, my friend!



Gary O' said:


> Y'know, Davey Do seems quite capable......


Thank you, Gary O'!


I need to ask Gary how he keeps the images so large...


Ken N Tx said:


> Not the same....


I know, bunky.


----------



## Gary O'

Davey Do said:


> I need to ask Gary how he keeps the images so large...


I use MS-Paint to get the size, then transfer to *imgur* in order to post full size here @ SF


----------



## Gary O'

Davey Do said:


> iVolvo con carne, my friend!


Jus' don't ferget the mead


----------



## Sassycakes

Gary O' said:


> It may be quite awhile before I *'get back'*
> 
> I've got two more tiny abodes and I'll have four on the shelf
> 
> But
> 
> I'm on a writing jag, and gotta go with it when it happens
> I've promised myself to finish the book for the last three winters
> Hoping this is *THEE* winter
> 
> I do miss the heck outa you guys


*Well, hurry up and finish your book. Everyone misses their time in the Taproom!*


----------



## Sliverfox

Hope  Gary tells us the name of this   book he's spend 3 winters on.

Want to read  it.


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> Hope Gary tells us the name of this book he's spend 3 winters on.
> 
> Want to read it


Haven't come up that just yet

Once the manuscript is done, I'll focus on the main theme.....and come up with.....something


----------



## Sliverfox

How about,,Three Long Years?


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> How about,,Three Long Years?


Not bad
If........it involved my writing woes....but it doesn't
More like five short years (living in the mountains)
or
Sixty Years of Heaven and Hell's Kitchen
Something on that line
Maybe *Heaven and Hell's Kitchen Sink*

But

We'll see

Gonna be catchy


----------



## Sliverfox

O,, yeah  catchy   draws me,, that and  a great picture on  book cover.

That  sort of leaves  the  'artists' here  to   draw up a book cover,, doesn't it?


----------



## Gary O'

Sliverfox said:


> That sort of leaves the 'artists' here to draw up a book cover,, doesn't it?


You bet

It's wide open


----------



## Gary O'

Not to belabor this, but writing itself is pure fun
Compiling; not so fun
Proofreading; tedious

I've got three piles of manuscripts 
...and a few stacks of this and that, of which I need to find a place in the final manuscript

Roughly 500+ pages need to be reduced to 350ish

Thing is, I've got many things to build for our garden, and various things to upgrade the place 
Right now, in the daytime, I'm building raised beds

Dang, I get tired just typing about it

The lay-z-boy beckons


----------



## StarSong

Are there any plans for the Taproom to reopen?  Missing the gang...


----------



## Pepper

@StarSong -- I can't drink anymore.  Is pot allowed?


----------



## StarSong

Pepper said:


> @StarSong -- I can't drink anymore.  Is pot allowed?


Absolutely.  The Taproom is located in Oregon.


----------



## Gardenlover

Pepper said:


> @StarSong -- I can't drink anymore.  Is pot allowed?


Yes


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> Are there any plans for the Taproom to reopen? Missing the gang...


Gonna be a very busy spring and summer

If and when it does reopen, it may be in the fall
I really don't care to post something, then another something several weeks apart

Meanwhile


----------



## Gary O'

While I'm idling......


----------



## Gary O'

One more and work beckons


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gary O' said:


> One more and work beckons


I've read about the labor shortage and the new contactless service being offered in some establishments while folks like Radi are home getting rich on unemployment benefits!


----------



## StarSong

Gary O' said:


> While I'm idling......


Salman Rushdie made it hip to pronounce the L.


----------



## Gardenlover

He's back... (Wide grin)


----------



## RadishRose

Hope so...I hear Unemployment Compensation may end soon.


----------



## Sassycakes

I really miss the Taproom


----------



## Gary O'

Sassycakes said:


> I really miss the Taproom


So do I, Sassy

But I'll really miss the tool shed this winter if I don't build it now.....


----------



## Sassycakes

Sassycakes said:


> Gary O' said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do I, Sassy
> 
> But I'll really miss the tool shed this winter if I don't build it now.....
Click to expand...




Gary O' said:


> Gary O' said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do I, Sassy
> 
> But I'll really miss the tool shed this winter if I don't build it now.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...

Ok, I will wait until you're ready. Now get to work on the tool shed!


----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Gary O'

StarSong said:


> Are there any plans for the Taproom to reopen? Missing the gang...


I'm heading that direction, but I do appreciate Davey's efforts

It's a wonderful new flavor


----------



## Davey Do

Gary O' said:


> I'm heading that direction, but I do appreciate Davey's efforts
> 
> It's a wonderful new flavor


----------



## Gary O'

Nada

Turns out, there *is* no too strong

There *is* wrong
But we know where that is......other sites

I've got so many projects this summer, it'll be a long while before I can contribute

I really appreciate what you do, Davey

*Davey Do*es it just fine


----------



## Davey Do

Gary O' said:


> I really appreciate what you do, Davey



Thank you, Gary.


----------



## Davey Do

I was sitting on my deck, drinking coffee, when I noticed a drowned fly in it.

It reminded me of something my Dad used to say and do when he found a dead bug in his coffee:


----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do




----------

